# Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts löscht Spiele aus Origin bei Kauf über Key-Stores oder eBay



## SebastianThoeing (9. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts löscht Spiele aus Origin bei Kauf über Key-Stores oder eBay* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts löscht Spiele aus Origin bei Kauf über Key-Stores oder eBay


----------



## bluepowder (9. November 2011)

interessante geschäftspraktik -.- woher wollen die denn wissen, daß mir nicht ein kumpel aus seinem russlandurlaub eine original-retail DVD mirgebracht hat, deren code ich hier nutze? war da nicht was mit freizügigkeit des marktes?


----------



## acti0n (9. November 2011)

Gut das ich bei G2play bestellt habe wo die zu 100% Retail DVDs haben und von dort die CD Keys abgescannt haben. Keine Gefahr also für mich 

(Und nein, ich habe keinen Russischen Key sondern EU)


----------



## lux88 (9. November 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das rechtlich aussieht. Das mit den Keys aus unbekannter Quelle kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber das mit Russland nicht. Ganz provokativ könnte man doch sagen, dass es die Schuld von EA ist, wenn ein Spiel im Ausland nur die Hälfte kostet. 

Gab vor kurzem ja auch ein Urteil über Sky-Abos aus dem Ausland.


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2011)

bluepowder schrieb:


> interessante geschäftspraktik -.- woher wollen die denn wissen, daß mir nicht ein kumpel aus seinem russlandurlaub eine original-retail DVD mirgebracht hat, deren code ich hier nutze? war da nicht was mit freizügigkeit des marktes?


Obwohl diese Situation nicht sehr oft vorkommt und ich kein Freund von solchen Keyverkäufen bin, muss ich sagen:
Eine berechtigte Frage.


----------



## March20 (9. November 2011)

Bin ich froh dass ich das Spiel wieder abbestellt hab.

Eigentlich müßte es doch Sch****egal sein woher ich den Key bekomme, solang er freigeschalten wird.
Diese im Nachhinein zu sperren, weil ich den aus Russland, England, Indien (egal woher) billiger bekomme als im Inland, grenzt schon fast an Verstoß gegen den Freien Wettbewerb.

Klar versucht jeder Dinge so billig wie möglich zu bekommen.
Hoffe die Leute wachen endlich mal auf.


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2011)

lux88 schrieb:


> . Ganz provokativ könnte man doch sagen, dass es die Schuld von EA ist, wenn ein Spiel im Ausland nur die Hälfte kostet.



Dass Produkte in anderen Ländern nicht gleich viel kosten, ist ja bekannt. 
Warum das so ist, müssen wir hier nicht weiter erläutern, oder?
Und dass EA daran Schuld hat... ja genau. Das ist nicht mal provokativ


----------



## GrievousRemake (9. November 2011)

''Ferner nutzen zahlreiche Key-Stores digitale Schlüssel aus Russland, um so den Preis niedrig zu halten. Diese würden laut EA-Kundensupport direkt gesperrt, solltet ihr über einen europäischen Origin-Account verfügen. ''

Nicht ihr ernst?! -.-
Das dürfte meinen BF3 Kauf um noch ne gaaanze Weile verzögern... Hab mir damals die Retailversion von Bad Company 2 importiert, und hatte das eigentlich wieder vor...


----------



## Theojin (9. November 2011)

Seit wann gehört Russland nicht mehr zu Europa?


----------



## kamelle (9. November 2011)

Seit wann Russland "nicht mehr" zu Europa gehört? Ernsthaft? xD
Dazu das Avatar-Bild? Ich lach mich tot...

You, good Sir, just made my day! ;D


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

Auch mein BF3 wurde gesperrt. Ich habe es mir via indischem Proxy über Origin gekauft.
Leider bin ich kein Rechtsanwalt. Mich würde es nämlich brennend interessieren, was das deutsche Recht dazu zu sagen hat.
Jedenfalls kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass EA das Recht hat, alle deutschen Gamer dazu zu zwingen, die deutsche, und somit mitunter teuerste Version von BF3 zu kaufen, um BF3 spielen zu können.
Wie schon ein anderer User schrieb - in Deutschland herrscht etwas, das sich "freier Wettbewerb" nennt.


----------



## BlutEngel (9. November 2011)

da fällt mir nur eins ein

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal^^


----------



## maikblack2011 (9. November 2011)

Tja war bei Steam und MW2 nicht anders.


----------



## Senekha (9. November 2011)

Mich würde interessieren ob es rechtens ist Spiele aus dem Ausland einfach im Nachhinein einfach zu sperren. Egal ob in Russland, GB oder wo oder wie auch immer erworben. Letztendlich hat man solch einen Key legal erworben.

Dass sie nicht wissen aus welcher Quelle ein Key stammt ist lächerlicher Bullshit, sie generieren die Keys selbst und ordnen sie dem Markt zu. Es gibt keine Keygens für solche Spiele. Sie sind nur nicht zufrieden wenn sich ein Deutscher das Spiel für 3x mehr als woanders kauft. Das ist aber kein Grund gleich ganze Spiele zu kicken.
Darf EA soetwas? Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## major-tom4 (9. November 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Seit wann Russland "nicht mehr" zu Europa gehört? Ernsthaft? xD
> Dazu das Avatar-Bild? Ich lach mich tot...
> 
> You, good Sir, just made my day! ;D


 
Kannst du das mal erlaeutern. Ich verstehe deine Belustigung naemlich nicht.


----------



## billy336 (9. November 2011)

BlutEngel schrieb:


> da fällt mir nur eins ein
> 
> Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal^^


 
ganz genauso ist es. kauft deshalb lieber bei amazon, müller, gamstop... und nicht bei dubiosen ausländischen anbietern.


----------



## YJeeper (9. November 2011)

Die AGBs verbieten es ausdrücklich ausländische Keys aus Drittländern, innerhalb der EU zu nutzen bzw. zu aktivieren. Da beist die Maus keinen Faden ab. 
Würde jedoch EA so handeln wenn der Key aus Polen, Spanien etc. kommt, hätte EA ein Problem (sie aktuell Sky Fussball und Pay TV Fussball aus Griechenland), der freie Handel innerhalb der EU mit all seinen Waren und Dienstleistungen darf dort nicht engeschränkt werden, schon gar nicht mit irgendwelchen fragwürdigen AGBs.

Im Extremfall muss ein Gericht die Sachlage prüfen, dafür müsste aber ein Keystore mal klagen gegen EA und Co.. Der Kunde hat (so meine Ansicht) hier einfach Pech gehabt: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x!
Wer sich in Russland einen DVD Player kauft weil er so billig ist und dann hier nicht angeschlossen bekommt wegen anderer Stecker oder weil die Sprache auf Kyrillisch ist, wagt es sich ja nicht zu beschweren. Der hat dann auch Kohle in den Sand gesetzt.

Ich persönlich halte es so: Wenn ich das Spiel unbedingt haben will ab Erscheinungstag, dann renne ich in den Saturn. Alle AAA Titel wie BF3, MW3 etc. haben sie in der Erscheinungswoche IMMER im absoluten Kampfpreisangebot und wenn mal ein nicht AAA Titel begehrt wird, geht Saturn immer beim Amazonpreis mit. Kostet ein paar Euro mehr, killt aber nicht den gesamten Steam Account oder Origin Account.


----------



## Yaschir (9. November 2011)

hä wieso hat der kunde pech gehabt? du hast die lizenz über einen shop gekauft und bezahlt. nun erdreistet sich ea und löscht deine lizenz --> wenn es mich betreffen würde würde ich zur polizei gehen und ea anzeigen!


----------



## YJeeper (9. November 2011)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal erlaeutern. Ich verstehe deine Belustigung naemlich nicht.


 
Oh man........Russland = Großteil geographisches Asien (Eurasien)! Genauso wie die Türkei. Kein Mitglied der EU, gilt als Drittland in sachen Einfuhr, Zoll etc....
Die Spiele sind dort deshalb so "billig" weil die Leute da mit ein paar 100€ im Monat auskommen müssen. Deshalb wird der Marktpreis der Games dort angepasst.


----------



## memberx1 (9. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Obwohl diese Situation nicht sehr oft vorkommt und ich kein Freund von solchen Keyverkäufen bin, muss ich sagen:
> Eine berechtigte Frage.


 
EA genau weiß sicher genau, welcher Key zu welcher Verkaufsversion gehört. Schließlich werden die Keys ja irgendwo gespeichert. Da ist es dann ja wohl ein Leichtes, eine extra Key-Datei zu machen in der explizit entsprechende Billigkeys gespeichert sind.



facopse schrieb:


> Auch mein BF3 wurde gesperrt.


Sry, aber das geschieht dir und allen Betroffenen recht.

Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn man etwas länger wartet um irgendwann in einem seriösen Shop das billigste Angebot zu erhaschen, sei es nun als Retail oder im Steam-/Origin-Store, aber auf irgendwelche fragwürdigen Onlinestores zurückzugreifen, die "angeblich" die Retailversion besitzen und den Key "abgescannt" haben, (weil das das Spiel ja locker um die Hälfte billiger macht  ), ist nichts weiter als purer Geiz und Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Entwicklern.

Das ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als eine Raubkopie für die man wer-weis-wen bezahlt hat.



> Leider bin ich kein Rechtsanwalt. Mich würde es nämlich brennend interessieren, was das deutsche Recht dazu zu sagen hat.
> Jedenfalls  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass EA das Recht hat, alle deutschen  Gamer dazu zu zwingen, die deutsche, und somit mitunter teuerste Version  von BF3 zu kaufen, um BF3 spielen zu können.



Wieso nicht? Diese Keys sind extra für die Märkte in den entsprechenden Ländern, um die dortigen Spieler, deren Einkommen und Lebensstandart nicht so hoch ist wie der West-Europäische, dazu zu bringen nicht auf Raubkopien zurückzugreifen.

Ein exklusives Modell das nicht für den westlichen Markt gedacht ist.


----------



## lux88 (9. November 2011)

YJeeper schrieb:


> Die AGBs verbieten es ausdrücklich ausländische Keys aus Drittländern, innerhalb der EU zu nutzen bzw. zu aktivieren.



Was jucken mich die AGB? Sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben, dass nach deutschem Recht AGB vor dem Kauf vorgelegt und zugestimmt werden müssen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Dass Produkte in anderen Ländern nicht gleich viel kosten, ist ja bekannt.
> Warum das so ist, müssen wir hier nicht weiter erläutern, oder?
> Und dass EA daran Schuld hat... ja genau. Das ist nicht mal provokativ


 
Das ganze hat nicht nur mit der Vermögensstruktur der Länder zu tun, sondern auch mit den Marketingstrategien. In England gab es ne Phase, in der man ein Spiel für knapp 20 Euro ordern konnte. Das sind Kampagnen, die EA steuert.


----------



## YJeeper (9. November 2011)

Yaschir schrieb:


> hä wieso hat der kunde pech gehabt? du hast die lizenz über einen shop gekauft und bezahlt. nun erdreistet sich ea und löscht deine lizenz --> wenn es mich betreffen würde würde ich zur polizei gehen und ea anzeigen!


 
Hier packt meise erachtens der gleiche Grundsatz wie bei Kinofilmen aus dem Internet saugen über Bittorrent etc.: Der Gesetzgeber sagt mittlerweile ganz klar! das der Konsument hier selbst wissen muss, das dies nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann (Kinofilme gratis im Internet)!

Genauso ist es mit den Keys: Dir muss als Kunde klar sein, das ein Spiel was nur 30% vom Originalpreis kostet, keine Retailverpackung, Datenträger oder ähnliches besitzt, nicht "Koscha" sein kann! 
Das ist wie Helerei mit Diebesgut: Dir muss klar sein, das eine Fabrikneuer Golf GTI nicht 10.000€ kosten kann (auch nicht als EU Re-Import!), da müssen doch alle Alarmglocken an gehen das die Karre eventuell geklaut ist oder aus sonstigen dubiosen Geschäften herkommt.
ABER bei Games ist es für natürlich was ganz anderes. Meine Fresse, lest euch doch mal da rein in die Matereie. Es ist nicht das erste mal das Accounts deswegen gesperrt werden weil Leute ein paar Euro sparen wollten und bei solchen Gamekeystores gekauft haben.


----------



## YJeeper (9. November 2011)

lux88 schrieb:


> Was jucken mich die AGB? Sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben, dass nach deutschem Recht AGB vor dem Kauf vorgelegt und zugestimmt werden müssen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ganze hat nicht nur mit der Vermögensstruktur der Länder zu tun, sondern auch mit den Marketingstrategien. In England gab es ne Phase, in der man ein Spiel für knapp 20 Euro ordern konnte. Das sind Kampagnen, die EA steuert.


 

Alter, England!!!!!!! HALLO! EU Mitgliedsstaat! Da darfst du selber kaufen und es LEGAL hier nutzen weil EU! EEEEEEUUUUUUUU!!!!
Da kann dir KEINER was weil EU!

Nun gerafft?


----------



## CabinetRED (9. November 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Seit wann Russland "nicht mehr" zu Europa gehört? Ernsthaft? xD
> Dazu das Avatar-Bild? Ich lach mich tot...
> 
> You, good Sir, just made my day! ;D


 
Der bevölkerungsreichste Teil Russlands liegt in Europa, gehört allerdings nicht zur Europäschen Union.

Zum Thema ist nur zu sagen dass es sicherlich sehr angenehm für EA ist, die Spieler über Origin derart zu kontrollieren. Beispielsweise wäre es für die Hersteller eines Laptops doch auch recht praktisch, wenn diese über ein Aktivierungsprogramm dauerhaft kontrollieren könnten, ob der Käufer des Laptops auch in dem Land wohnt, in welchem der Laptop verkauft wird. Praktisch wäre auch, wenn die Firmen  freien Zugang zu den Daten der Einwohnermeldeämter, Krankenkassen und Finanzämter hätten, dann wäre eine Kundenkontrolle einfacher. Sollte der besagte Laptop dann zwar in Russland gekauft, der Käufer jedoch Deutscher sein, könnte sich der Laptop ja selbst zerstören, mit dem Hinweis man möge sich doch an den russischen Händler wenden. EA ist auf dem richtigen Weg, der Kunde hat derzeit noch viel zu viel Freiraum und ist viel zu aufwendig zu kontrollieren.


----------



## lux88 (9. November 2011)

YJeeper schrieb:


> Alter, England!!!!!!! HALLO! EU Mitgliedsstaat! Da darfst du selber kaufen und es LEGAL hier nutzen weil EU! EEEEEEUUUUUUUU!!!!
> Da kann dir KEINER was weil EU!
> 
> Nun gerafft?


 


Ich darf auch eine indische oder russische Version legal nutzen...

Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung ganz klar bei EA. Man kann kein globalisiert arbeitendes Spiel anbieten (jeder Spieler kann auf jeden Server der Welt zugreifen), aber gleichzeitig auf lokale Märkte bestehen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Obwohl diese Situation nicht sehr oft vorkommt und ich kein Freund von solchen Keyverkäufen bin, muss ich sagen:
> Eine berechtigte Frage.


 
Was bluepowder schrieb bezog sich ja auf Retail-DVD-Versionen. EA sperrt aber reine Key-Versionen (oder?). EA wird da ja sicher irgendein Erkennungsmerkmal haben, so dass man Onlineshop-Keys von DVD-keys unterscheiden und auch einer Region zuweisen kann. Was aber auch interessant wäre: was ist, wenn ein Russe hier Urlaub macht, der seinen Key online legal in Russland gekauft hat? Wird der gesperrt, sobald sein Origin dann eine deutsche IP sendet, weil er über den Hotelserver online geht? ^^ 


Wegen der rechtlichen Seite: keine Ahnung, wie das genau ist, aber das Problem an der Sache ist eher der Händler, nicht der Kunde. Der Hänlder hat halt keine Lizenz, das betreffende Produkt (nämlich einen zB Asien-Key) hier in D zu verkaufen. Würde es um zB so was wie Laptops gehen (was CaninedRED als Beispiel bringt), käme ja der Zoll ins Spiel: ein Händler müsste Zoll bezahlen, wenn er Laptops importiert, bzw. ein Kunde müsste Zoll/EUSteuer bezahlen, wenn er ein Laptop aus dem Ausland bestellt oder mitbringt. Und dann ist so ein Gerät nämlich oft nicht mehr billiger als hier.

Was mich auch bei dieser keystore-Sache sehr stört ist, dass das Geld (bei den Grauimporten) meist einfach so ins Ausland fließt, das heisst diese Grauimport-Händler bereichern sich an Geld, das an sich normalerweise hier in Deutschland verbleiben, einem Kaufmann und seinen Angestellten dem Umsatz und somit Lohn sichern und dem Staat Steuern bescheren würde, von dem er ja wiederum auch Infrastruktur usw. finanziert. Um genau SO was zu verhindern, gibt es bei "handfesten" Waren ja eben den Zoll - mit solchen Onlinekeystores wird das ganze System aber umgangen.

Wenn ich dann lese, dass manche sogar mit technischem KnowHow sich extra die Mühe machen, beim indischen Origin-Store zu kaufen, muss ich fast schon kotzen. Ne Internetflat und nen PC für das Spiel hat man, aber beim Spielekauf ist dann wieder der Geiz das Geile... gut, wenn es der Teenie ist, der PC und Flat nur dank der Eltern hat, ist es nachvollziehbar. Aber ansonsten ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Dass so ein Spiel zB in Thailand viel billiger ist als hier, hat nicht einfach nur damit zu tun, dass man uns hier "abzockt", sondern es ist lediglich so, dass der Preis für Thailand so hoch ist, dass genügend Einheiten verkauft werden, um das Personal des thailändischen Vertriebs bezahlen zu können und dann noch einen gewissen Gewinn zu machen - wäre das Personal aber so teuer wie hier, dann wären die Spiele auch dort viel teurer - aber umgerechnet ist das Preis- und Lohnniveau dort nunmal niedriger. Ein Spiel kostet die Leute dort aber in Arbeitsstunden bei Durchschnittslohn umgerechnet auch nicht wenig... EA könnte natürlich so ein Spiel in solchen Ländern einfach GAR nicht verkaufen, aber solange man einen gewissen finanziellen Aufwand zum Vertrieb hat, der sich am Ende aber doch rentiert, wäre man dumm, sich aus einem Markt einfach so zurückzuziehen. Zudem will man auch eine Marke aufbauen für den Fall, dass das Land vielleicht in zB 10 Jahren viel kaufkräftiger wird.


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

memberx1 schrieb:


> Sry, aber das geschieht dir und allen Betroffenen recht.
> 
> Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn man etwas länger wartet um irgendwann in einem seriösen Shop das billigste Angebot zu erhaschen, sei es nun als Retail oder im Steam-/Origin-Store, aber auf irgendwelche fragwürdigen Onlinestores zurückzugreifen, die "angeblich" die Retailversion besitzen und den Key "abgescannt" haben, (weil das das Spiel ja locker um die Hälfte billiger macht  ), ist nichts weiter als purer Geiz und Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Entwicklern.
> 
> Das ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als eine Raubkopie für die man wer-weis-wen bezahlt hat.



Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post offenbar etwas zu spät editiert. Ich habe bei keinem ominösen Shop eingekauft, sondern bei Origin mit einem indischen Proxy. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber ich habe gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen.





> Wieso nicht? Diese Keys sind extra für die Märkte in den entsprechenden Ländern, um die dortigen Spieler, deren Einkommen und Lebensstandart nicht so hoch ist wie der West-Europäische, dazu zu bringen nicht auf Raubkopien zurückzugreifen.
> 
> Ein exklusives Modell das nicht für den westlichen Markt gedacht ist.


Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wenn sich für mich die Gelegenheit ergibt, im Ausland ein Spiel günstiger zu erwerben, hat EA nicht das Recht, mir die Nutzung dieses Spiels zu verbieten, nur weil die Preise in diesem Land angepasst sind.
Wenn ich mir bspw. in Indien einen ASUS Gaming Laptop kaufe und nach Deutschland bringe, dürfen auch nicht auf einmal Männer in Schwarz von der Firma ASUS vor meiner Tür stehen und meinen Laptop konfiszieren!


----------



## DrProof (9. November 2011)

Hm... Na ja... globalisierung ist ja so pfui für kostenpflichtige Downloads...


----------



## Yaschir (9. November 2011)

memberx1 schrieb:


> EA genau weiß sicher genau, welcher Key zu welcher Verkaufsversion gehört. Schließlich werden die Keys ja irgendwo gespeichert. Da ist es dann ja wohl ein Leichtes, eine extra Key-Datei zu machen in der explizit entsprechende Billigkeys gespeichert sind.
> 
> 
> Sry, aber das geschieht dir und allen Betroffenen recht.
> ...




d.h. wenn du dort urlaub machst darfste das spiel auch nicht kaufen? weil ist ja nicht für dich gedacht...
d.h. du darfst garnix aus diesem land mit nach hause bringen, weil ist ja für die gedacht --> im preis angepasst...
d.h. du darfst dir dort nichts zu essen kaufen, weil ist ja für die leute., du weißt schon...


----------



## Stonemender (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post offenbar etwas zu spät editiert. Ich habe bei keinem ominösen Shop eingekauft, sondern bei Origin mit einem indischen Proxy. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber ich habe gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen.



Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Ich will mal gar nicht von Steuern und ähnlichem Kram anfangen aber das Vortäuschen einer falschen Tatsache (Wohnort) um damit Geld zu sparen ist rechtlich vermutlich nicht ganz einwandfrei.

Was du getan hast ist das elektronische Äquivalent von 'in ein anderes Land fahren, dort ein Spiel das für den dortigen Markt gedacht ist billig einkaufen und mit nach Hause bringen'. Pech nur, dass Software oft regionalisiert ist. Das war sie früher schon und es überrascht nicht unbedingt, das sie es heute noch ist.

Tja, und so einfach wird man zum betrogenen Betrüger.


----------



## wylder (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post offenbar etwas zu spät editiert. Ich habe bei keinem ominösen Shop eingekauft, sondern bei Origin mit einem indischen Proxy. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber ich habe gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
da stehen die schwarzen männer dann am flughafen und verlangen 30 % vom einkaufspreis als einfuhrgebühr


----------



## jade48 (9. November 2011)

na, sind jetzt wieder mal die bösen raupkopierer daran schuld...... ???


----------



## Yaschir (9. November 2011)

YJeeper schrieb:


> Hier packt meise erachtens der gleiche Grundsatz wie bei Kinofilmen aus dem Internet saugen über Bittorrent etc.: Der Gesetzgeber sagt mittlerweile ganz klar! das der Konsument hier selbst wissen muss, das dies nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann (Kinofilme gratis im Internet)!
> 
> Genauso ist es mit den Keys: Dir muss als Kunde klar sein, das ein Spiel was nur 30% vom Originalpreis kostet, keine Retailverpackung, Datenträger oder ähnliches besitzt, nicht "Koscha" sein kann!
> Das ist wie Helerei mit Diebesgut: Dir muss klar sein, das eine Fabrikneuer Golf GTI nicht 10.000€ kosten kann (auch nicht als EU Re-Import!), da müssen doch alle Alarmglocken an gehen das die Karre eventuell geklaut ist oder aus sonstigen dubiosen Geschäften herkommt.
> ABER bei Games ist es für natürlich was ganz anderes. Meine Fresse, lest euch doch mal da rein in die Matereie. Es ist nicht das erste mal das Accounts deswegen gesperrt werden weil Leute ein paar Euro sparen wollten und bei solchen Gamekeystores gekauft haben.




ka, es gibt halt länder wo es nur die hälfte kostet, nur weil es hier bei uns überteuert/angepasst, je nach sichtweise ist, ist das keineswegs standard! Nur weil die Verpackung nicht zu mir gesendet wird, heißt das das sie nicht existiert? dumme argumentation, sonst sollte ea auch die übern origin store gekaufent keys löschen, weil hast ja auch keine verpackung...
außerdem gibts nen GEWALTIGEN unterschied zwischen kostenlos und billig, u.a. auch von der verfolgbarkeit... kostenlos was anbieten ist eine sache, aber nen geschäft aufziehen, wenn die keystores illigal sind, warum sind sie nicht verboten/geschlossen?


----------



## masterkoron (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post offenbar etwas zu spät editiert. Ich habe bei keinem ominösen Shop eingekauft, sondern bei Origin mit einem indischen Proxy. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber ich habe gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen.



Nicht? Dann schau dir mal "§ 120 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen falscher Übermittlung" sowie die darauf folgenen Paragraphen an .




facopse schrieb:


> Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wenn sich für mich die Gelegenheit ergibt, im Ausland ein Spiel günstiger zu erwerben, hat EA nicht das Recht, mir die Nutzung dieses Spiels zu verbieten, nur weil die Preise in diesem Land angepasst sind.
> Wenn ich mir bspw. in Indien einen ASUS Gaming Laptop kaufe und nach Deutschland bringe, dürfen auch nicht auf einmal Männer in Schwarz von der Firma ASUS vor meiner Tür stehen und meinen Laptop konfiszieren!



Ganz einfach weil spätestens am Flughafen beim Zoll dann die sogenannte Luxussteuer zahlen wirst. Bei einem Key der per Email kommt nicht.


----------



## memberx1 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post offenbar etwas zu spät editiert. Ich habe bei keinem ominösen Shop eingekauft, sondern bei Origin mit einem indischen Proxy. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber ich habe gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen.


Doch hast du, du hast einen Proxy-Server verwendet. Das ist laut AGBs nicht erlaubt. Denen hast du mit dem Kauf und der Installation aber zugestimmt. Also ist das eine Art Vertragsbruch.



> Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wenn sich für mich die Gelegenheit ergibt, im Ausland ein Spiel günstiger zu erwerben, hat EA nicht das Recht, mir die Nutzung dieses Spiels zu verbieten, nur weil die Preise in diesem Land angepasst sind.
> Wenn ich mir bspw. in Indien einen ASUS Gaming Laptop kaufe und nach Deutschland bringe, dürfen auch nicht auf einmal Männer in Schwarz von der Firma ASUS vor meiner Tür stehen und meinen Laptop konfiszieren!


Nicht von der Firma ASUS, aber vom deutschen Staat sehr wohl, wenn die am Flughafen bemerken, dass du einen derartigen Laptop importierst, darfst du kräftig Steuern nachzahlen.
Darum geht es aber nicht, sondern darum, dass diese Preise explizit für das entsprechende Land gelten, und zwar wegen deren Einkommens- und Lebensstandarts.

Du gehst ja auch nicht ins Obdachlosenheim Mittagessen, nur weils da Suppe umsonst gibt, oder etwa doch?


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Was du getan hast ist das elektronische Äquivalent von 'in ein anderes Land fahren, dort ein Spiel das für den dortigen Markt gedacht ist billig einkaufen und mit nach Hause bringen'.


Und? Spricht das gegen deutsche Gesetze?



memberx1 schrieb:


> Doch hast du, du hast einen Proxy-Server verwendet. Das ist laut AGBs nicht erlaubt.


Ok, sehe ich ein. Allerdings sollte ich dennoch eine Mitteilung und vor allem eine Erstattung des Kaufpreises erhalten. Auch wenn ich gegen die AGBs verstoßen habe und der Kaufvertrag aus welchen Gründen auch immer nichtig ist, darf EA das gezahlte Geld nicht einbehalten.



> Nicht  von der Firma ASUS, aber vom deutschen Staat sehr wohl, wenn die am  Flughafen bemerken, dass du einen derartigen Laptop importierst, darfst  du kräftig Steuern nachzahlen.


Anderes Thema, wie du selber sagst. In diesem Fall konfisziert allerdings nicht der Staat, sondern EA das Spiel.



> Darum geht es aber nicht, sondern  darum, dass diese Preise explizit für das entsprechende Land gelten, und  zwar wegen deren Einkommens- und Lebensstandarts.


Wie bereits gesagt: Angenommen, ich mache in Indien Urlaub und gehe dort ordentlich einkaufen - zurück in Deutschland hat nur noch der Zoll etwas zu melden. Der Hersteller / Publisher hat dann ganz einfach Pech gehabt.

Bezüglich Zoll und Steuernachzahlung habe ich folgendes recherchiert:
"(Waren,) die einen Warenwert unter 150 € haben, sind nach Art. 27 der  Zollbefreiungsverordnung zoll- jedoch nicht einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit.  Zoll- _und_ EUSt-frei sind nur geringwertige Sendungen bis 22,- Euro."
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Importzoll#Waren_mit_geringem_Wert
BF3 hat in Indien 21,81 Euro gekostet, womit es sowohl zoll- als auch einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreit ist.
Es kann höchstens sein, dass für elektronische Käufe andere Regeln gelten, aber das wäre mir neu.


----------



## wurzn (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post offenbar etwas zu spät editiert. Ich habe bei keinem ominösen Shop eingekauft, sondern bei Origin mit einem indischen Proxy. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber ich habe gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja, schmuggel des ding erstmal am Zoll vorbei  so oder so, kommt noch was drauf.
Ich kauf gern keys. Brauch keine weiteren staubfänger im regal, und is einfach Bequemlichkeit. Bei seriösen shops spaart man sich auch kaum was. Meistens nur 1,2 Euro billiger, was auch irgendwie schade is. Und wer bf für 20 Euro kauft und nicht stutzig wird, weil vom geiz getrieben, selber schuld


----------



## endmaster (9. November 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil spätestens am Flughafen beim Zoll dann die sogenannte Luxussteuer zahlen wirst. Bei einem Key der per Email kommt nicht.


 Man hat doch aber ne Freigrenze, zumindest beim Fliegen. Und da wäre der Key jawohl nicht drüber...

Find das auch ne Frechheit, wenn die Keys gesperrt werden, nur weil sie ausm Ausland sind. Ich könnte ja auch nach Russland fahren und mir das Spiel kaufen und zurückfahren... Dann muss ich im schlimmsten fall noch 19% Steuern drauf zahlen und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Knightshadow (9. November 2011)

lol bei mir is es noch drauf aber nun ja is gameladen.com gewessen frag mich ob das bei denen auch noch kommt


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (9. November 2011)

Drecksladen.


----------



## memberx1 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ok, sehe ich ein. Allerdings sollte ich dennoch eine Mitteilung und vor allem eine Erstattung des Kaufpreises erhalten. Auch wenn ich gegen die AGBs verstoßen habe und der Kaufvertrag aus welchen Gründen auch immer nichtig ist, darf EA das gezahlte Geld nicht einbehalten.





> Anderes Thema, wie du selber sagst. In diesem Fall konfisziert allerdings nicht der Staat, sondern EA das Spiel.





> Wie bereits gesagt: Angenommen, ich mache in Indien Urlaub und gehe dort ordentlich einkaufen - zurück in Deutschland hat nur noch der Zoll etwas zu melden. Der Hersteller / Publisher hat dann ganz einfach Pech gehabt.


Ja mag sein, aber wenn in den Origin-AGBs drinsteht, dass EA sich das  Recht vorbehält, Spiele die durch Vortäuschung des Wohnorts (Proxy) unrechtmäßig erworben wurden, ohne Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises zu sperren und du beim Installieren diesen AGBs zustimmst (es ist  deine eigene Aufgabe etwas durchzulesen bevor du es "unterschreibst"),  *dann hat EA praktisch das ihm von dir übertragene Recht dies zu tun.*

Es  ist dein gutes Recht, die AGBs abzulehnen und Origin nicht zu  installieren, aber aus freiwillig unterzeichneten Verträgen kommt man  selbst mit einem Anwalt nicht immer so einfach wieder heraus.


----------



## Morathi (9. November 2011)

Wow, wird ja immer besser. Ich weiss, das entspricht nicht der Forenetikette, aber: Was für Ar***l*****!!
Ich bin so froh, dass ich den Mist mittlerweile komplett meide und keine Vorbestellung gemacht hab. Die machen mich dermaßen wütend, das ist unglaublich. Dabei sogar weniger das Verhalten an sich, sondern die unfassbare Dummheit, das zu machen und zu meinen, keinen größeren Imageschaden zu erleiden. Ich hasse es, wenn Menschen so vertrottelt sind...auch in vielen anderen Situationen, jetzt nicht nur in dem Fall. Ich frag mich dann immer "wieso?!".
Ich übertreib vermutlich, aber so empfinde ich das nunmal .


----------



## Soulja110 (9. November 2011)

richtig so. die ganzen kiddies die mit ihren ultrarechnern prollen und dann wegen 20 euro mehr zu nem russenkey greifen gehörts net anders.


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Nicht? Dann schau dir mal "§ 120 BGB  Anfechtbarkeit wegen falscher Übermittlung" sowie die darauf folgenen  Paragraphen an .


 Ob dieser Paragraph zutrifft, hat nicht EA zu entscheiden.



memberx1 schrieb:


> Ja mag sein, aber wenn in den Origin-AGBs drinsteht, dass EA sich das  Recht vorbehält, Spiele die durch Vortäuschung des Wohnorts (Proxy) unrechtmäßig erworben wurden, ohne Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises zu sperren und du beim Installieren diesen AGBs zustimmst (es ist  deine eigene Aufgabe etwas durchzulesen bevor du es "unterschreibst"),  *dann hat EA praktisch das ihm von dir übertragene Recht dies zu tun.*


Nun habe ich mir mal die EULA und TOS grob durchgelesen (leider fehlt mir mmtn zum detaillierten Lesen die Zeit) und habe bezüglich Proxys nichts gefunden. Vor allem die Punkte "Verhaltensregeln" und "Ausfuhrkontrollgesetze" befassen sich nicht mit dem Thema Proxys.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand die betreffende Textstelle nennen / zitieren könnte.


----------



## masterkoron (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ob dieser Paragraph zutrifft, hat nicht EA zu entscheiden.


 
Kannst ja eine Zivilklage gegen EA einreichen wenn meinst das es zu unrecht ist.


----------



## Mentor501 (9. November 2011)

Was hier für kindische Kommentare abgelassen werden, echt krass.
Wer zum Verkaufsstart extrembillig bei ebay oder solchen beschissenen Key-Seiten einkauft hat es auch nicht anders verdient!
Wie behämmert kann man denn bitte sein dort einzukaufen obwohl man genau weiss, dass die Methoden mit denen da gearbeitet wird nicht rechtens sind, und obendrein nur dem Verkäufer nicht aber dem Entwickler Geld bringen?!
Und da kommen tatsächlich Leute wie Morathi und schimpfen auf denjenigen der eig. gelobt werden sollte.

@facopse:
Hier geht es nicht um Auslandseinkäufe, die Keystores erstellen oder erwerben die Keys auf illegale Weise, sodass der Entwickler keinen müden Cent davon sieht, wenn du das nicht begreifst ist das dein Bier, wenn man über Amazon.co.uk etc. bestellt ist das löschen des Acc überhaupt kein Thema!
Edit: Wenn die Geschichte die du hier erzählst tatsächlich der Wahrheit entsprechen sollte, was ich >fast<  anzweifle, dann setzt dich mit EA in Verbindung.


Erbärmlich was hier abgeht.


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Kannst ja eine Zivilklage gegen EA einreichen wenn meinst das es zu unrecht ist.


 Mir ist ja nicht einmal der genaue Grund für die Sperrung von BF3 bekannt, darum mache ich erst mal gar nichts 

@Mentor501
1. Wenn du meine Posts genauer lesen würdest, wüsstest du, dass ich BF3 nicht bei einem Keystore gekauft habe.
2. Woher weißt du, dass Keystores die Keys auf illegale Weise erwerben? Quelle?
3. Auch ein Keystore muss die Gültigkeit seiner Keys gewährleisten. Da gibt es keinen Keygenerator. Wie auch schon öfters erwähnt, beziehen die Keystores ihre Keys höchstwahrscheinlich aus dem viel billigeren Ausland. Der Entwickler / Publisher sieht zwar Geld, aber nicht mehr so viel.

Edit: Hab deinen Edit gelesen. Was zweifelst du denn an?


----------



## Knightshadow (9. November 2011)

grad neh email an gameladen.com geschikt sie versichern mir zu 100% das der key legal ist und sollte das spiel gelöscht werden und ich eine bestätigung von ea kriegen kriege ich das geld zurück was 38€ währen für die normale version nich limeted


----------



## Mentor501 (9. November 2011)

Gameladen.com handelt meinen Informationen nach auch legal!
Das sieht bei vielen Keystores aber ganz anders aus.


----------



## gammelbude (9. November 2011)

Ist natürlich schon was dran das viele Keyshop wohl "fragwürdige" Geschäftmodelle betreiben, aber was wundert es EA wenn man BF3 im eigene  Shop für 60(!) Euro(!) verkauft. Für eine digitale Kopie bei der Transportkosten, Händlerkosten etc wegfallen. Dagegen sind die paar Cent Traffickosten ja ein Witz.

Immer mehr Menschen _wollen_ ihre Spiele digital kaufen, aber der Preis ist eben nicht angemessen. Also greifen sie auf Keystores zurück. Bei den genannten Shops kostet BF3 rund 40 Euro. Das ist doch ein mehr als fairer Preis und damit macht EA sicherlich wesentlich mehr Gewinn als mit der Retail Fassung. 
Also warum das Ding nicht bei Release für 40-45 Euro verkaufen (was auch dem US Dollar Wechselkurs entsprechen würde) und damit die ganzen Kunden der Keystores abgreifen? Das sich das (fast) keiner für 60 Euro digital kauft (abseits der Konsolen) ist ja irgendwie jedem normalen Menschen klar...

Das scheint aber irgendwie nicht in die Köpfe der Publisher zu gehen. Dann heisst es wieder "Ja, aber der Retail Markt!". Beschwert sich denn in den USA der Retailmarkt bei Release das dort die Spiele digital so viel kosten wie im Retailhandel? Warum müssen die also in Deutschland teurer sein, bei weniger "Leistung"?

Ich versteh deren Logik einfach nicht...


----------



## Yellowbear (9. November 2011)

War doch vorherzusehen. Wer in zwielichtigen Keystores einkauft, muss eben damit rechnen. Punkt.


----------



## Mentor501 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Mir ist ja nicht einmal der genaue Grund für die Sperrung von BF3 bekannt, darum mache ich erst mal gar nichts
> 
> @Mentor501
> 1. Wenn du meine Posts genauer lesen würdest, wüsstest du, dass ich BF3 nicht bei einem Keystore gekauft habe.
> ...


 
Ich sagte fast, und das sehr viele keystores die mit 20-30€ Preisen daherkommen ihre Keys sehr wohl auf illegale Weise erwerben ist jawohl nichts neues mehr.
Es gibt natürlich legale Keystores, die haben aber auch meistens verschiedene Sicherheitsgarantien und sind seit einem Gerichtsbeschluss offiziell zugelassen von denen spricht aber keiner und deren Keys wurden auch noch nicht gelöscht bzw. ungültig gemacht seitens EA.


----------



## Peter23 (9. November 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich sagte fast, und das sehr viele keystores die mit 20-30€ Preisen daherkommen ihre Keys sehr wohl auf *illegale Weise erwerben* ist jawohl nichts neues mehr.
> Es gibt natürlich legale Keystores, die haben aber auch meistens verschiedene Sicherheitsgarantien und sind seit einem Gerichtsbeschluss offiziell zugelassen.


 
Wo sollen die ihre Keys her bekommen?


----------



## WinterKA (9. November 2011)

ich denke in der liste fehl noch procon-hosting.com die haben auch russische keys verkauft wo es probleme gab bzw. noch gibt


----------



## gammelbude (9. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Wo sollen die ihre Keys her bekommen?



Mit gestohlenen Kreditkarten oder anderen "gehackten" Zahlungsmethoden wie Paypal Accounts. Bei Battleforge gabs mal eine Zeit lang das Problem das bei ebay und Keystores Battleforge Punkte verkauft wurden die über gestohlene Telekom (T-Pay) Accounts gekauft wurden.


----------



## endmaster (9. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Wo sollen die ihre Keys her bekommen?


 Das ist für mich auch nicht nachzuvollziehen.

Wenn die Key-Stores die Dinger in Massen kaufen, sind 35-40€ durchaus realistisch. Selbst ohne Rabatt kostet BF3 für PC bei "ozon.ru" (Amazons Alternative in Russland) nur 999 Rubel (Retail wohlgemerkt!). Das sind umgerechnet gerade mal 25€ + eventuell noch Versand.
Wenn sie also aufgrund des Rabatts nur <umgerechnet> 20€ Zahlen, bleiben immernoch 15-20€ für Server, Service und ein paar Mitarbeiter (Der Verwaltungsaufwand hält sich ja im Vergleich zu Retail-Shops in Grenzen). 
Ich gebe zu, die Gewinnspanne ist nicht riesig, aber mit einem "nagelneuen Mercedes für 10.000€" (ich weiß im Beispiel war's nen anderes Auto) ist das nicht zu vergleichen. 
Zumal ich vermute, dass es in anderen Regionen der Welt vielleicht noch günstiger sein könnte.
Wenn Fehler drin sind, korregiert mich, mein Russich basiert zu 100% auf dem Google-Übersetzer. 

mfG Endmaster

Edit: Die Shops, bei denen es noch billiger ist, sind villeicht auch in Gegenden der Welt angesiedelt, wo es Arbeitkraft praktisch umsonst gibt. Bleiben praktisch nur noch die Serverkosten und die sind ja im Notfall auch noch mit Werbung mitzufinanzieren (machen das manche Shops? Kaufe bei sowas nicht und auch sonst ist ja Add-Block an). 
Außerdem dienen die Keys z.B. bei "http://procon-hosting.com" vielleicht auch nur um Kunden auf die Seite zu locken, damit diese sich dann gleich den Server oder sonstwas auch dort bestellen. So könnte das Key-Geschäft eventuell sogar ein Verlustgeschäft sein und durch die anderen Dienstleistungen mitfinanziert werden.

Ich will übrigens gar nicht bestreiten, dass vielleicht auch manche Keys irgendwo geklaut - bzw. mit geklauter Kreditkarte bezahlt wurden - , aber man sollte das doch nicht generalisieren.


----------



## Geova (9. November 2011)

Ja so ist es. Ich habe FIFA 12 im Handel gekauft und da war nicht mal ein handbuch dabei. Das heisst, bis auf die DVD lohnt es sich nicht mehr einfach in den Handel zu gehen und ein Spiel zu kaufen weil da eh nur die DVD drin ist und sonst nichts. Da sind sticker drauf die einen darauf hinweisen das EA dabei ist Papier zu sparen und und und.

Abgesehen davon habe ich mitbekommen das die Leute trotzdem das Spiel runterladen mussten obwohl Sie es im Laden mit einer DVD gekauft haben.

Worauf ich hinaus wollte , ich habe BF 3 über Origin gekauft für STOLZE 60 EURO. Ich meine das ist eine Digitale Version , die bei Origin teurer angeboten wird als beim Händler ? Wieso sind die Digitalen Versionen teuerer als die Versionen die Fest in der Hand halten kann ? 

Einen Tag nach dem Release hat mein Kollege das BF 3 bei ebay für 25 Euro gekauft , da war ich ein bisschen neidisch muss ich sagen , habe aber ihm schon gesagt dass das iwie nicht sein kann. Habe ihn auch gewarnt das sowas kommen könnte.

Ein anderer Kollege hat BF 3 Original bei Origin erstanden wie ich , aber er hat FM 12 über ebay gekauft. Er hat den Support kontaktiert und dieser meinte das dies kein problem wäre und versicherte ihm das diese Version auf Legal wäre. Unter diesem Umstand holte sich halt mein BF3 Kollege halt seine Version bei ebay. Weil ---Support es absegnete.


----------



## CabinetRED (9. November 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil spätestens am Flughafen beim Zoll dann die sogenannte Luxussteuer zahlen wirst. Bei einem Key der per Email kommt nicht.


 
Es gibt keine Luxussteuer in Deutschland. Um Umsatzsteuer sowie Einfuhrzoll zahlt man auch, wenn man Online einen Key kauft. Fraglich ist halt, ob die jeweiligen Händler die Steuer erheben und an den Fiskus abführen.

Letztlich interessiert mich das ganze aber nur am Rande, viel interessanter finde ich, dass sich Origin jetzt schon für EA auszahlt. Früher konnte man nur die Echtheit des Keys überprüfen. Jetzt wird ein Datenabgleich zwischen dem Key und dem Wohnsitz des Keyinhabers gemacht, sprich der Kunde wird vom Unternehmer überwacht.


----------



## getier (9. November 2011)

geklärt


----------



## Samisil (9. November 2011)

Haha, immer wieder ein Genuss, solche bescheuerten Gerüchte. Als nächstes wird behauptet, EA frisst kleine Kinder und sch... sie als Sims wieder aus. 

Ganz ehrlich, denen kann doch egal sein, wie und wo man BF3 kauft, Hauptsache die Zahlen stimmen! Viele Verkäufe, gute Einnahmen, gute Reviews und Wertungen.

Ich und 3 meiner Freunde haben alle Battlefield 3 online bei MMOGA gekauft, per Origin runtergeladen und alles läuft bis heute völlig problemlos. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Call of Duty Macher solche Gerüchte streuen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2011)

Sicher darf man EA Spiele irgendwann nur noch bei exklusiv vereinbarten Shops kaufen und es wird einem dann als Service verkauft


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. November 2011)

richtig so steam game darf mann auch nicht verkaufen


----------



## Morathi (9. November 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Was hier für kindische Kommentare abgelassen werden, echt krass.
> Wer zum Verkaufsstart extrembillig bei ebay oder solchen beschissenen Key-Seiten einkauft hat es auch nicht anders verdient!
> Wie behämmert kann man denn bitte sein dort einzukaufen obwohl man genau weiss, dass die Methoden mit denen da gearbeitet wird nicht rechtens sind, und obendrein nur dem Verkäufer nicht aber dem Entwickler Geld bringen?!
> Und da kommen tatsächlich Leute wie Morathi und schimpfen auf denjenigen der eig. gelobt werden sollte.
> ...


 
Wenn du mir mal nen Beweis dafür zeigst, dass die keys illegal erworben wurden, dann hör ich sofort auf mit meinen Beschwerden. Bis dahin: Vorsicht mit deinen Worten. Die einfache Behauptung, dass die ja alle illegal sind, ist kaum genügend, ein Spiel/Acc zu sperren. Lass mich doch bitte in deine Kristallkugel schauen! Wenn du das nicht glauben willst, dann ist das dein Bier, aber Unterstellungen alleine bringen nicht weiter, und nach der Geschichte mit Origin und prinzipiell der Firmengeschichte von EA wäre ich lieber etwas skeptisch. Mein Reaktion mag etwas extrem sein (nicht kindisch), deine Blauäugigkeit und Naivität dagegen ist erschreckend...


----------



## STuK4 (9. November 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Wenn du mir mal nen Beweis dafür zeigst, dass die keys illegal erworben wurden, dann hör ich sofort auf mit meinen Beschwerden. Bis dahin: Vorsicht mit deinen Worten. Die einfache Behauptung, dass die ja alle illegal sind, ist kaum genügend, ein Spiel/Acc zu sperren. Lass mich doch bitte in deine Kristallkugel schauen! Wenn du das nicht glauben willst, dann ist das dein Bier, aber Unterstellungen alleine bringen nicht weiter, und nach der Geschichte mit Origin und prinzipiell der Firmengeschichte von EA wäre ich lieber etwas skeptisch. Mein Reaktion mag etwas extrem sein (nicht kindisch), deine Blauäugigkeit und Naivität dagegen ist erschreckend...


 
welche Geschichte mit Origins?
Hab ich was verpasst?
Soweit ich weiß gabs nur ne unbegründete Internethysterie und nicht den Hauch eines Beweises, dass EA Daten klaut.


----------



## roland26 (9. November 2011)

recht / unrecht:

ich habe 4x  bf3  im  ea origin store (PL) gekauft. 
gehört ja bekanntlich zur EU.
alle 4 rechnungen habe ich hier vorliegen.

alle 4 keys wurden heute gesperrt. der ea support kann / will diese nicht entsprerren, obwohl ich die original rechnungen vorgelegt habe, mit dem hinweis dass ich das spiel nur da spielen darf wo ich es auch gekauft habe.

diese agb klausel wird erst ersichtlich NACHDEM ich das spiel gekauft UND aktiviert habe.

Diese Klausel wird vermutlich gegen das de-recht verstoßen.

Da ich mit dieser Klausel nicht einverstanden bin, und jetzt darauf aufmerksam geworden bin, werde ich die Produkte im Rahmen der 14 Tage Rückgabefrist "zurückgeben" und 
den bezahlten Betrag zurückfordern müssen.


----------



## Comandos (9. November 2011)

Also das ist doch eh nen absolut alter Hut das keys aus Russland und allgemein Asien durch die viel geringere Kaufkraft auch viel billiger im Handel sind und in Europa unerwünscht sind , auserdem  absolut nicht das erste Spiel wo das passiert  bzw. Hersteller die keys sperrt.
Und wir lassen mal die schwarzen Schaffe  von den keystores anbieter außen vor die mit geklauten kreditkarten daten einkaufen was auch ab und zu vorkommt.
Auserdem Steam macht sowas doch am laufenden band wen ich mich recht erinere bei bestimten spielen


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

Ahhhh, wieder eine "positive" Nachricht bezüglich Origin. Tja, ihr werdet jetzt halt kontrolliert wie Marionetten, bei EA wird SERVICE ja ganz gross geschrieben. Lächerlich, es gibt sicherlich genug ehrliche Käufer die damit wieder einmal vor den Kopf gestossen werden... (roland26 hat ja bereits den ersten Post gemacht)


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Und das ist auch gut so.Wer sich wegen 10 Euro Erpsarnis auf das Risiko solcher Keys einläßt muß auch damit rechnen das damit vielleicht was nicht stimmt.
Ich würde nie so einen Key irgendwo kaufen.Entweder direkt über Origin oder Steam oder nur die Boxed Variante.Fertig aus.

Aber positives kann ich auch Berichten.Ja, und es Betrifft EA und den Support.
Mein bester Kumpel (auch so ein "Sparfuchs") hat sich einen Key bei Ebay gekauft.
Es war die deutsche Limited Edition im Angebot ausgewiesen.
Als er den Key dann bekommen hat, stelle es sich als Russian Version heraus.
Das Spiel lief auch.Zusätzlich und unabhängig davon hatte er aber massive Soundprobleme sodaß er deisbezüglich den EA Support um Rat fragte.
Hin und her ging das mit Tips und Trick.Nebenbei hat der Support dann die Russian Version in eine deutsche KOSTENFREI und PROBLEMLOS umgewandel.
Anscheindend war es aber ein gültiger Russischer Versions-Key der aber anstandslos in einen deutschen getauscht wurde.

Sowas verdient auch mal erwähnt zu werden.Ich fand das sehr kulant.
Bevor man hier wieder über EA herzieht, es gibt auch das ein oder andere positve Sache.Wahrscheinlich "...wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es auch wieder hinaus....".Vielleicht weiß jemand was damit anzufangen.........ansonsten hilft auch ma Tante gockel.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ahhhh, wieder eine "positive" Nachricht bezüglich Origin. Tja, ihr werdet jetzt halt kontrolliert wie Marionetten, bei EA wird SERVICE ja ganz gross geschrieben. Lächerlich, es gibt sicherlich genug ehrliche Käufer die damit wieder einmal vor den Kopf gestossen werden... (roland26 hat ja bereits den ersten Post gemacht)


 

Dann kauft ordentliche Versionen.Im Zeitalter von Keymakers sind halt Betrüger auch gut dabei damit Ihr Geld zu machen.
Das hat EA erkannt und wirkt dagegen.Wer in solchen No Name Shops Key kauft ist selber Schuld.
Ist das so schwer mal logisch und mit gesundem Menschenverstand 1 und 1 zusammen zu zählen ?
Ich wette solche Leute würden auch Ihr Auto nicht bei nem 0815 Gebrauchtwagenhändler kaufen.

Ursache und Wirkung!


----------



## GorrestFump (9. November 2011)

roland26 schrieb:


> Da ich mit dieser Klausel nicht einverstanden bin, und jetzt darauf aufmerksam geworden bin, werde ich die Produkte im Rahmen der 14 Tage Rückgabefrist "zurückgeben" und
> den bezahlten Betrag zurückfordern müssen.


 
Es gibt ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht für Games bei Origin?


----------



## Lordex (9. November 2011)

YJeeper schrieb:


> Alter, England!!!!!!! HALLO! EU Mitgliedsstaat! Da darfst du selber kaufen und es LEGAL hier nutzen weil EU! EEEEEEUUUUUUUU!!!!
> Da kann dir KEINER was weil EU!
> 
> Nun gerafft?



Bevor du hier rumschreist solltes du erstmal lernen was ein "EDIT" Button ist und wie man ihn anwendet!


Zum Thema:

Geschieht den Leuten ganz Recht! Kauft es euch von SERIÖSEN Händlern und gut is!


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

Dann sollte man sich fragen woher die Keys stammen, die kann man nicht mal eben ausm keygenerator selber erstellen und dann in Ebay verkaufen. Die Keys sind ja rein theoretisch gültig, sonst würden die ja nicht spielbar sein. Verkaufen die Publisher massenweise keys an Unterhändler? Klar das es EA nicht freut wenn das Spiel statt 50 € für 30 € weggeht. Aber die Keys haben irgendwo ihren Ursprung...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. November 2011)

die key stores sind eh illegal und geklaut


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich fragen woher die Keys stammen, die kann man nicht mal eben ausm keygenerator selber erstellen und dann in Ebay verkaufen. Die Keys sind ja rein theoretisch gültig, sonst würden die ja nicht spielbar sein. Verkaufen die Publisher massenweise keys an Unterhändler? Klar das es EA nicht freut wenn das Spiel statt 50 € für 30 € weggeht. Aber die Keys haben irgendwo ihren Ursprung...


 

Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung wie Keys generiert werden oder?


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

An all die Leute mit ihrem "Geschieht euch recht":
1. Aus eurer Missgunst und eurer Schadenfreude macht ihr aber auch wirklich kein Geheimnis.
2. Was geschieht wem recht? Das Geld bekommen wir zurückerstattet und konnten gute 2 Wochen kostenlos BF3 spielen.
3. Auf welcher Seite steht ihr eigentlich? Scheinbar auf der Seite eines Konzerns, der nicht genügend Geld und Macht haben kann. Als Kunden werden wir gegängelt, wo es nur geht (kein Gebrauchtmarkt, Funktionalität der Spiele vollkommen abhängig von EA, Spiele aus dem Ausland werden teilweise deaktiviert, usw.) und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als anderen Kunden, die sich keine Höchstpreise aufzwingen lassen wollen, eure Schadenfreude auszudrücken und obendrauf den Klugscheißer ("Hättet ihr euch doch von Anfang an denken können" o. Ä.) raushängen zu lassen. Arm, einfach nur arm!


----------



## Lordex (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> An all die Leute mit ihrem "Geschieht euch recht":
> 1. Aus eurer Missgunst und eurer Schadenfreude macht ihr aber auch wirklich kein Geheimnis.
> 2. Was geschieht wem recht? Das Geld bekommen wir zurückerstattet und konnten gute 2 Wochen kostenlos BF3 spielen.
> 3. Auf welcher Seite steht ihr eigentlich? Scheinbar auf der Seite eines Konzerns, der nicht genügend Geld und Macht haben kann. Als Kunden werden wir gegängelt, wo es nur geht (kein Gebrauchtmarkt, Funktionalität der Spiele vollkommen abhängig von EA, Spiele aus dem Ausland werden teilweise deaktiviert, usw.) und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als anderen Kunden, die sich keine Höchstpreise aufzwingen lassen wollen, eure Schadenfreude auszudrücken und obendrauf den Klugscheißer ("Hättet ihr euch doch von Anfang an denken können" o. Ä.) raushängen zu lassen. Arm, einfach nur arm!



Das hat nichts mit auf einer "Seite" stehen zu tun! Es ist heutzutage nicht schwer sich über einen Online Händler im Internet zu informieren ob er Seriös ist oder nicht! Und wie jemand schon schrieb...wenn ein Spiel bei gewissen Händlern bis  zu 50% billiger ist, da sollten doch alle Alamrglocken schrillen! Und dann heulen wenn man gesperrt wird? JA da sage ich SELBER Schuld!


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit auf einer "Seite" stehen zu tun! Es ist heutzutage nicht schwer sich über einen Online Händler im Internet zu informieren ob er Seriös ist oder nicht! Und wie jemand schon schrieb...wenn ein Spiel bei gewissen Händlern bis  zu 50% billiger ist, da sollten doch alle Alamrglocken schrillen! Und dann heulen wenn man gesperrt wird? JA da sage ich SELBER Schuld!


 Es gibt genügend Keystores, die als seriös gelten. Auch deren Keys wurden gesperrt. Ich habe meine Version von BF3 direkt über den indischen origin market gekauft. Die wurde ebenfalls gesperrt. Von wegen "selber schuld".
Anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen, wie sehr EA seine Macht ausbaut, wird hier nur auf die "Opfer" in Form von Möchtegern-Belehrungen eingehackt. Ich kann das nur mit dem Wort "armselig" beschreiben.


----------



## Maverico (9. November 2011)

Wenn Sie jetzt noch nachgewiesene Cheater damit bannen, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Lordex (9. November 2011)

> Es gibt genügend Keystores, die als seriös gelten. Auch deren Keys  wurden gesperrt. Ich habe meine Version von BF3 direkt über den  indischen origin market gekauft. Die wurde ebenfalls gesperrt. Von wegen  "selber schuld".
> Anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen, wie sehr EA seine Macht ausbaut, wird  hier nur auf die "Opfer" in Form von Möchtegern-Belehrungen eingehackt.  Ich kann das nur mit dem Wort "armselig" beschreiben.



Nu komm ma wieder runter meine Fresse nochma!

Meine Aussage bezieht sich nur auf die Leute, die sich nicht über die Händler informiert haben und somit bei unseriösen gekauft haben! Aber wenn du nichtmal soviel Grips hast um auch nur Ansatzweise an diese Möglichkeit zu denken.....


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> An all die Leute mit ihrem "Geschieht euch recht":
> 1. Aus eurer Missgunst und eurer Schadenfreude macht ihr aber auch wirklich kein Geheimnis.
> 2. Was geschieht wem recht? Das Geld bekommen wir zurückerstattet und konnten gute 2 Wochen kostenlos BF3 spielen.
> 3. Auf welcher Seite steht ihr eigentlich? Scheinbar auf der Seite eines Konzerns, der nicht genügend Geld und Macht haben kann. Als Kunden werden wir gegängelt, wo es nur geht (kein Gebrauchtmarkt, Funktionalität der Spiele vollkommen abhängig von EA, Spiele aus dem Ausland werden teilweise deaktiviert, usw.) und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als anderen Kunden, die sich keine Höchstpreise aufzwingen lassen wollen, eure Schadenfreude auszudrücken und obendrauf den Klugscheißer ("Hättet ihr euch doch von Anfang an denken können" o. Ä.) raushängen zu lassen. Arm, einfach nur arm!


 

Wenn Dir das bei einem seriösen Händler passiert ist das tragisch und eine riesen Schweinerei und ich würde Dir bedingslos recht geben.
Dein 2. Satz zeigt ja Deine persönliche Denkweise in Bezug auf solche Versionn 1A auf.
Hauptsache mal gespart.Koste es was es wolle.Und zu guter letzt drehst Du den Spieß um und veruteilst Leute die Deine "Spar"-Philosophie nicht teilen und sich gleich eine richtige Version bei einem seriösen Händler kaufen.
Da frage ich mich was charakterlich ärmer ist.

Und das Konzerne immer reicher werden gesülze............ja, das werden Sie.Das ist Kapitalismus. 
Wenn Du das nicht willst dann wähle (sofern Du schon wahlberechtigt bist)  die entsprechende Partei die dem im Ansatz entgegenwirken will.Ich empfehle Linkspartei.  (Kein Sarkasmus!!)


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung wie Keys generiert werden oder?



Grob schon, aber genau nicht. Wenn du mir jetzt genauer erklären könntest in wie weit da der Mißbrauch entsteht wäre das toll.

IMO weiss ich dass die Keys beim Hersteller auf Legitimität überprüft werden und es wird geschaut ob der Key vergeben oder auf der Blacklist ist. Jetzt kann es natürlich sein das Seriennummern generiert werden die beim Hersteller in der Datenbank liegen und somit als Legal eingestuft werden. Nur leider nicht durch den Hersteller verkauft werden sondern durch irgendeine Bande, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Nu komm ma wieder runter meine Fresse nochma!
> 
> Meine Aussage bezieht sich nur auf die Leute, die sich nicht über die Händler informiert haben und somit bei unseriösen gekauft haben! Aber wenn du nichtmal soviel Grips hast um auch nur Ansatzweise an diese Möglichkeit zu denken.....


 Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob man seine Version bei einem seriösen oder unseriösen Händler gekauft hat. Schließlich wurden ALLE Versionen gesperrt. Somit verfügt deine Aussage über keinerlei Grundlage.


----------



## Peter23 (9. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung wie Keys generiert werden oder?


 
Zumindest nicht durch einen Keygenerator so wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob man seine Version bei einem seriösen oder unseriösen Händler gekauft hat. Schließlich wurden ALLE Versionen gesperrt. Somit verfügt deine Aussage über keinerlei Grundlage.


 

Wirklich Alle??? Bist Du Dir da sicher? Glaub ich nämlich nicht ganz.Zumindest kenn ich ein dutzend Leute bei denen es immernoch funktioniert.

Bin echt froh das ich bei World of Video 44,99 Euro für meine AT Lt. Boxed bezahlt habe. Und spielen kann.


----------



## Lordex (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob man seine Version bei einem seriösen oder unseriösen Händler gekauft hat. Schließlich wurden ALLE Versionen gesperrt. Somit verfügt deine Aussage über keinerlei Grundlage.


 
Was redest du für einen geistigen Durchfall.... wieso macht das keinen Unterschied? Natürlich macht das nen Unterschied.... Wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, wenn das bei nem seriösen Händler passiert= Schweinerei, wenn nicht seriöser Händler=selber Schuld!

Und du brauchst die Leute nicht anmachen die deine Spar Philosophie nicht Teilen! Du bist doch nur angepisst weil es Dich auch erwischt hat.....aber das brauchst du nicht an uns auslassen klar?


----------



## Jackm (9. November 2011)

Seltsam... Habe einen russischen Key (gekauft von einem Keyshop) und er wurde nicht gesperrt 

Hat mich gerade mal 30 Tacken gekostet das Ding 

Edit: ich habs sogar schon am 25.10 aktiviert, glück gehabt!


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir das bei einem seriösen Händler passiert ist das tragisch und eine riesen Schweinerei und ich würde Dir bedingslos recht geben.


Ich habe mir BF3 über Origin Indien gekauft. Das sollte seriös genug sein.


> Dein 2. Satz zeigt ja Deine persönliche Denkweise in Bezug auf solche Versionn 1A auf.
> Hauptsache mal gespart.Koste es was es wolle.Und zu guter letzt drehst Du den Spieß um und veruteilst Leute die Deine "Spar"-Philosophie nicht teilen und sich gleich eine richtige Version bei einem seriösen Händler kaufen.
> Da frage ich mich was charakterlich ärmer ist.


Interpretationssache. Ich bezog mich auf die Aussage, dass es uns "recht geschehe". Daraus ist nämlich abzuleiten, dass wir einen Verlust zu verzeichnen hätten, was aber nicht korrekt ist. Schließlich haben wir 2 Wochen kostenlos spielen können. Nein, mir läuft nicht der Sabber aus dem Mund, weil ich nun 2 Wochen kostenlos spielen konnte. Ich wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass wir keinen Verlust gemacht haben und uns darum nichts "recht geschieht"!



> Und das Konzerne immer reicher werden gesülze............ja, das werden Sie.Das ist Kapitalismus.
> Wenn Du das nicht willst dann wähle (sofern Du schon wahlberechtigt bist)  die entsprechende Partei die dem im Ansatz entgegenwirken will.Ich empfehle Linkspartei.  (Kein Sarkasmus!!)


 Irgendwann muss man sich wehren. Irgendwo müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden. Wenn du es in Ordnung findest, in deiner Freiheit im Umgang mit von deinem Geld erworbener Ware derart eingeschränkt, kontrolliert und überwacht zu werden, ist das deine Sache. Ich bin da jedenfalls anderer Ansicht.


----------



## Emke (9. November 2011)

Ich hab auch nen russischen Key gekauft.. das einzige was sich geändert hat ist das in Origin nicht mehr Battlefield 3 - Russia Standard Edition steht sonder nur noch mehr Battlefield 3


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Jackm schrieb:


> Seltsam... Habe einen russischen Key (gekauft von einem Keyshop) und er wurde nicht gesperrt
> 
> Hat mich gerade 30 Tacken gekostet das Ding


 

Eben.Soviel zum Thema "Alle Keys wurden gesperrt."


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Wirklich Alle??? Bist Du Dir da sicher? Glaub  ich nämlich nicht ganz.Zumindest kenn ich ein dutzend Leute bei denen es  immer*noch* funktioniert.


 "noch" ist das richtige Wörtchen.




Lordex schrieb:


> Was redest du für einen geistigen Durchfall.... wieso macht das keinen Unterschied? Natürlich macht das nen Unterschied.... Wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, wenn das bei nem seriösen Händler passiert= Schweinerei, wenn nicht seriöser Händler=selber Schuld!


Sachlichkeit ist offenbar nicht ganz deine Stärke.
Es macht deshalb keinen Unterschied, weil auch EA keinen Unterschied darin sieht.
Sollte jemand seinen Key bei einem unseriösen Händler gekauft haben, heißt das lange nicht, dass die Keys wegen Ungültigkeit gesperrt wurden. Aufgrund der Häufigkeit der Sperrungen ist davon auszugehen, dass ganz einfach ausländische Keys gesperrt wurden und werden, die billiger als im Heimatland erworben wurden. Da ist es völlig egal, ob von einem seriösen oder unseriösen Händler. Im Übrigen bezieht sich das Thema auf ausländische, nicht auf ungültige Keys.



> Und du brauchst die Leute nicht anmachen die deine Spar Philosophie nicht Teilen! Du bist doch nur angepisst weil es Dich auch erwischt hat.....aber das brauchst du nicht an uns auslassen klar?


Dazu sage ich mal besser nichts


----------



## Azezal (9. November 2011)

Ich möchte gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen, da ich ja ebenfalls nicht mehr spielen darf, meinen Senf dazu abzugeben. 
Wir sind 4 Freunde und spielen die Serie BF / BC seit Jahren. Einer meiner Kollegen war Ende Oktober beruflich in Polen. Er kaufte dort 4 Versionen legal über den polnischen EA ORIGIN-STORE!!! Alle erhielten innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ihre Keys und konnten bis heute mit diesen spielen. Nun sind diese Keys angeblich gestohlen, illegal, whatever.... und das Spiel ist gesperrt.
Nun eine Denksport-Aufgabe: Gegen welches Gesetz habe wir bitte verstoßen? 
Wir haben keinen Key über dubiose Key-Händler oder E-bay erstanden, sondern im offiziellem ORIGIN-STORE erworben. EA hat also das Geld für die 4 Keys erhalten. Wir haben die Keys sogar von einer Origin-Store-Mailadresse bekommen!
Ich kann schon verstehen das EA Keys sperrt an denen sie nicht mitverdienen. Aber das über den Hausinternen Online-Shop erworbenen Keys gesperrt werden ist mir unbegreiflich. Das mir eine Firma wie EA, die mir als deutschen Bürger gegebenen Rechte verbieten will (und kann) finde ich bedenklich. Das Spiel innerhalb der EU zu kaufen ist mein gutes Recht. 
Besonders interessant ist übrigens das unsere Keys erst nach Ablauf des 14 Tage-Rückgaberechts gesperrt wurden (Kaufdatum: 24.10). Sollte sich diese ganze Geschichte nicht zu unseren Gunsten aufklären wird dieses Spiel wohl das Letzte EA Spiel gewesen sein. 
Bin sehr enttäuscht wie ehrliche Kunden mittlerweile behandelt werden.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss man sich wehren. Irgendwo müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden. Wenn du es in Ordnung findest, in deiner Freiheit im Umgang mit von deinem Geld erworbener Ware derart eingeschränkt, kontrolliert und überwacht zu werden, ist das deine Sache. Ich bin da jedenfalls anderer Ansicht.


 
Warum? Ich kann spielen.Ich habe ein Produkt erworben und habe es seit Release täglich gespielt.Hatte täglich je nach Wochentag mehr als 3 Stunden Spielspaß.Und das für 45 Euro.Da gebe ich sonst mehr bei einem WE mit Kumpels in der Stadt aus und habe Zeittechnisch aber weniger Spaß.
Weiß nicht was Du meinst.Ich bezahle ein Produkt und die daraus zukünftigen Dienstleistungen wie Patches oder evtl. auch DLCs.
Ich gehe nach wie vor zur Arbeit.Habe meine Familie und Werbung oder mehr Spam bekomme ich auch nicht.

Was meinst Du denn eigentlich? Das wir gläsern sind? Da kann ich Dir sagen, das sind wir schon lange.Leider.

Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir wirklich das Du Dein Geld wiederbekommst!

Aber warum hast Du eigentlich über Origin Indien gekauft?
Find ich persönlich ja schon recht ungewöhnlich und ausgefallen.


----------



## Vlogan (9. November 2011)

ja meine russian stadart edition wurde zu einer Battlefield 3 gemacht  sonst nix ^^


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. November 2011)

http://www.gamekeys.biz/product.php?id_product=22

WIE SIET DAS DA AUS WERDEN DIE EU AUCH GESPERRT ? ODER NUR DIE RUSSEN KEYS ?


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> ja meine russian stadart edition wurde zu einer Battlefield 3 gemacht  sonst nix ^^


 

Darauf einen "Russian Standard". Prost.


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

azezal schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne die gelegenheit nutzen, da ich ja ebenfalls nicht mehr spielen darf, meinen senf dazu abzugeben.
> Wir sind 4 freunde und spielen die serie bf / bc seit jahren. Einer meiner kollegen war ende oktober beruflich in polen. Er kaufte dort 4 versionen legal über den polnischen ea origin-store!!! Alle erhielten innerhalb kürzester zeit ihre keys und konnten bis heute mit diesen spielen. Nun sind diese keys angeblich gestohlen, illegal, whatever.... Und das spiel ist gesperrt.
> Nun eine denksport-aufgabe: Gegen welches gesetz habe wir bitte verstoßen?
> Wir haben keinen key über dubiose key-händler oder e-bay erstanden, sondern im offiziellem origin-store erworben. Ea hat also das geld für die 4 keys erhalten. Wir haben die keys sogar von einer origin-store-mailadresse bekommen!
> ...


 
*sign!*


----------



## goldenarrow (9. November 2011)

zieht vor den europäischen gerichtshof und verklagt diese typen einfach und gut is.


----------



## ark47 (9. November 2011)

Also,das gibts doch nicht.

Ich habe ebenfalls einen russischen key, traue mich jetzt gar nicht mehr nachzuschauen ob der noch geht.

Also ich habe mit vielen shops vorher kontakt gehabt und die haben mir zugesichert, das sie vor monaten mit EA in Verbindung waren.

Also, ich glaube so einfach geht das nicht, liebe Leute von EA.
Also es sind soviel seriöse deursche shops dabei, die den rsussia key angeboten habem, die müssten ja jetzt alle dafür haften, ich glaube nicht dadran, dass sie so dumm waren und vorher nicht rechtlich abgeklärt haben.

Hat denn EA immer noch nicht genug Imigeschaden wegen origin???
Da sieht maln mal, wie hoch die Profitgier ist.
Der Gamer selbst ist dem Unternehmen sche...se gal, hauotsache $ fliessen reichlich.

Und wenn schon, dann hätte man direkt am ersten Tag mit den shops in kontakt treten sollen und die shops oder käufer aufklären können.

Woher soll ich als Laie wissen, das mein Account bei sowas gespert wir.

Nein erstmal die Leute zahlen lassen, dann sperren, damit die dummen Gamer sich das Spiel nochmal kaufen, *also doppelt abkassieren!!!*

Ich würde vorschlagen direkt mit dem Anwalt, der das ganze mit den Eulas in Gabng gesetzt hat, in Kontakt treten.
Weiß jetzt auf Anhieb den Namen nicht mehr.

Und auf    *theorigin.de | EA – es reicht!*  posten.
Demnächst soll ja eine Disskusionsrunde mit EA stattfinden.

Bei allen Respekt, ich finde das geht zu weit.

Entweder eine Aktivierung nicht zulassen, damit man als ehrlicher Käufer die Chance hat, sein Geld vom Händler zurück zu erhalten und nicht nach 2 Wochen ankommen und sperrren, damit sind jetzt nämlich die Chancen erheblich gesunken, sein Geld zurück zu erhalten.

Ich bin echt sauer über die EA Geschäftspolitik.

Über origin selbst rege ich mich jetzt nicht mehr auf, da habe ich ja schon genug gesagt.


*So liebe Gamer, jetzt wisst ihr ja, warum die Eula von origin so formuliert worden sind.
Ihr habt ja, mich eingeschlossen mit dem Einverständniss der Eula zugestimmt, das EA euch sofort ohne Grund und Kontaktierung sperren kann und viel ander blöde Sachen noch.*


----------



## facopse (9. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Warum? Ich kann spielen.Ich habe ein Produkt erworben und habe es seit Release täglich gespielt.Hatte täglich je nach Wochentag mehr als 3 Stunden Spielspaß.Und das für 45 Euro.Da gebe ich sonst mehr bei einem WE mit Kumpels in der Stadt aus und habe Zeittechnisch aber weniger Spaß.
> Weiß nicht was Du willst.Ic hbezahle ein Produkt und die daraus Zukünftigen Dienstleistungen wie Patches oder evtl. auch DLCs.
> Ich gehe nach wie vor zur Arbeit.Habe meine Familie und Werbung oder mehr Spam bekomme ich auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 Kannst du spielen, wenn deine Internetleitung mal nicht mit macht?
Kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du noch in 20 Jahren die Disc einlegen und das Spiel starten kannst?
Angenommen, du verstößt (unwissentlich) gegen irgendeine AGB. EA kann dir mit sofortiger Wirkung die Lizenz entziehen. Nicht einmal der Singleplayer ist noch spielbar.

Machst du dir über so etwas überhaupt keine Gedanken?

Um Datenschutz geht es mir nicht unbedingt. Viel mehr geht es mir darum, dass uns ständig ein Konzern im Nacken sitzt, der auf Knopfdruck seine Macht uns gegenüber ausüben kann, sobald er eine Aktivität wahrnimmt, die ihm nicht passt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Azezal schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen, da ich ja ebenfalls nicht mehr spielen darf, meinen Senf dazu abzugeben.
> Wir sind 4 Freunde und spielen die Serie BF / BC seit Jahren. Einer meiner Kollegen war Ende Oktober beruflich in Polen. Er kaufte dort 4 Versionen legal über den polnischen EA ORIGIN-STORE!!! Alle erhielten innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ihre Keys und konnten bis heute mit diesen spielen. Nun sind diese Keys angeblich gestohlen, illegal, whatever.... und das Spiel ist gesperrt.
> Nun eine Denksport-Aufgabe: Gegen welches Gesetz habe wir bitte verstoßen?
> Wir haben keinen Key über dubiose Key-Händler oder E-bay erstanden, sondern im offiziellem ORIGIN-STORE erworben. EA hat also das Geld für die 4 Keys erhalten. Wir haben die Keys sogar von einer Origin-Store-Mailadresse bekommen!
> ...



Sollte dies so sein dann ist das natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich und das kann man natürlich nicht akzeptieren.

Aber auch da bin ich mir sicher das sich mit etwas Arbeit in Form von Mails und Beweisen zusammen mit dem Support aufklären läßt, das es sich um ein Mißverständnis handelt.
Ich bin mir sicher das es eine Erklärung dafür geben wird.Zumindest hoffe ich es für Euch.


----------



## Emke (9. November 2011)

@Vlogan @xotoxic242

Na Sdorowje!


----------



## Lordex (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich mal besser nichts



Und warum tust du es dann doch?


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Kannst du spielen, wenn deine Internetleitung mal nicht mit macht?
> Kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du noch in 20 Jahren die Disc einlegen und das Spiel starten kannst?
> Angenommen, du verstößt (unwissentlich) gegen irgendeine AGB. EA kann dir mit sofortiger Wirkung die Lizenz entziehen. Nicht einmal der Singleplayer ist noch spielbar.
> 
> ...


 
Ich überlege gerade ob xotoxic242 seine Einstellung ändert falls sein BF3 rein zufällig gesperrt wird... nur Spass Toxic


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

ark47 schrieb:


> Also,das gibts doch nicht.
> 
> I
> Woher soll ich als Laie wissen, das mein Account bei sowas gespert wir.



Ähhm.........Account gesperrt? Du meinst sicher das Spiel? Oder?


----------



## Azezal (9. November 2011)

SENF DIE 2te:

Keiner hier im Forum kann mir erzählen, das er nicht 10€ oder 15€ sparen wird sobald er das kann. Das ist übrigens der Sinn einer freien Marktwirtschaft. EA kann nicht BF3 auf Ihrer Plattform für polnische Zlotys anbieten und sich dann beschweren wenn ich mit Euro bezahle. Sicher habe ich dadurch Geld gespart, aber der Euro ist (noch) nun einmal die Gemeinschaftwährung innerhalb der EU. Selber schuld wenn die zu blöd sind Zlotys in Euro umzurechnen .


----------



## Sajrana (9. November 2011)

tja. . . selber schule man solte dasSpiel schon kaufen und nich irgent woher Key's ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob xotoxic242 seine Einstellung ändert falls sein BF3 rein zufällig gesperrt wird... nur Spass Toxic


 

Nee nee, ist ja nicht so als hätte ich nicht auch daran gedacht.Und ehrlich, ich habs noch nichtmal probiert.
Aber wie auch einige andere hier würde ich dann natürlich auch die 2 DVDs in die Box packen und mich zur WoV Videothek machen und das Spiel zurückgeben.Ist ja immerhin laut Label auch keine deutsche Version sondern ne AT.  (aber EU hehe...)

Und meine Einstellung würde ich sicherlich ändern was das eine oder andere betrifft.Wäre ja schlimm wenn man nicht lernfähig wäre.
Aber versteh mich mal, ich mache seit Jahren bzw. jarhzehnten nichts anders als Spiele in der Boxed Variante zu kaufen und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.Auch nicht als Steam neu kam.
Von daher kann ich mich da nicht negativ äußern auch wenn es sich teilweise um fragwürde Eulas handelt, die, nebenbei bemerkt, erst durch den Origin "Skandal" erst mal richtig gelesen werden nun.


----------



## Possum (9. November 2011)

ich fahre nächste woche nach polen, kann jetzt aber niemanden die polnische version als geschenk mitbringen? auch wenn ich sie legal im laden gekauft habe?


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Kannst du spielen, wenn deine Internetleitung mal nicht mit macht?
> Kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du noch in 20 Jahren die Disc einlegen und das Spiel starten kannst?
> Angenommen, du verstößt (unwissentlich) gegen irgendeine AGB. EA kann dir mit sofortiger Wirkung die Lizenz entziehen. Nicht einmal der Singleplayer ist noch spielbar.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe sehr wohl was Du meinst.
Und ich kann Dir ehrlich sagen, NEIN. Ich mache mir keine Gedanken darüber ob ich das SPiel noch in 20 jarhen oder sagen wir in 10 Jahren noch zocken kann, weil ich da evtl. garnicht mehr zocke bzw. es dann schon ein Battlefield 5 geben wird.
 Und nein.Ich verstoße nicht gegen irgend eine AGB weil ich nichts anderes mache als es zu nutzen.
Ich gebe es keinem.Ich habe keine Torrentsoftware oder sonstwas auf dem Rechner udn auch keine Rks. Ich wüßte nicht gegen was ich verstoßen sollte.Soll heißen, ein Verstoß ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

Aber ich verstehe und akzeptiere Deine Meinung.


----------



## Azezal (9. November 2011)

@Sajrana & Possum

Wir habe das Spiel  im ORIGIN STORE in Polen gekauft. Offizieller geht es ja wohl nicht!  

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass wenn Ihr Euch ein iPhone in Polen kaufen würdest und in Deutschland verwenden möchtet, dass aber nicht geht weil es deaktiviert wurde, da Ihr es nicht in Deutschland gekauft hast Ihre auch Euren Unmut kund tun würdet.


----------



## ark47 (9. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> An all die Leute mit ihrem "Geschieht euch recht":
> 1. Aus eurer Missgunst und eurer Schadenfreude macht ihr aber auch wirklich kein Geheimnis.
> 2. Was geschieht wem recht? Das Geld bekommen wir zurückerstattet und konnten gute 2 Wochen kostenlos BF3 spielen.
> 3. Auf welcher Seite steht ihr eigentlich? Scheinbar auf der Seite eines Konzerns, der nicht genügend Geld und Macht haben kann. Als Kunden werden wir gegängelt, wo es nur geht (kein Gebrauchtmarkt, Funktionalität der Spiele vollkommen abhängig von EA, Spiele aus dem Ausland werden teilweise deaktiviert, usw.) und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als anderen Kunden, die sich keine Höchstpreise aufzwingen lassen wollen, eure Schadenfreude auszudrücken und obendrauf den Klugscheißer ("Hättet ihr euch doch von Anfang an denken können" o. Ä.) raushängen zu lassen. Arm, einfach nur arm!


 
100% Zustimmung


----------



## ark47 (9. November 2011)

Jackm schrieb:


> Seltsam... Habe einen russischen Key (gekauft von einem Keyshop) und er wurde nicht gesperrt
> 
> Hat mich gerade mal 30 Tacken gekostet das Ding
> 
> Edit: ich habs sogar schon am 25.10 aktiviert, glück gehabt!


 Hab auch dafür 30 Euro bezahlt bei Gamekey.biz.

Frage ist halt, wie lange der noch gültig ist


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

ark47 schrieb:


> Frage ist halt, wie lange der noch gültig ist



Und am 15. Tag brach die Dämmerung herein und trübte das Spielerlebnis mit düsteren Szenen


----------



## rstaar (9. November 2011)

Azezal schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen, da ich ja ebenfalls nicht mehr spielen darf, meinen Senf dazu abzugeben.
> Wir sind 4 Freunde und spielen die Serie BF / BC seit Jahren. Einer meiner Kollegen war Ende Oktober beruflich in Polen. Er kaufte dort 4 Versionen legal über den polnischen EA ORIGIN-STORE!!! Alle erhielten innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ihre Keys und konnten bis heute mit diesen spielen. Nun sind diese Keys angeblich gestohlen, illegal, whatever.... und das Spiel ist gesperrt.
> Nun eine Denksport-Aufgabe: Gegen welches Gesetz habe wir bitte verstoßen?
> Wir haben keinen Key über dubiose Key-Händler oder E-bay erstanden, sondern im offiziellem ORIGIN-STORE erworben. EA hat also das Geld für die 4 Keys erhalten. Wir haben die Keys sogar von einer Origin-Store-Mailadresse bekommen!
> ...



Moin,
frag doch bitte deinen Freund einmal, ob er mir als Laien mal erklären kann, wie er mehr als eine Spiel-Lizenz desselben Spiels im Origin-Onlinestore im Land seiner Wahl kaufen kann, ohne eine Fehlermeldung zu bekommen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (9. November 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> ja meine russian stadart edition wurde zu einer Battlefield 3 gemacht  sonst nix ^^


 

Meine auch. Sehr komisch, hab mich schon gewundert.


Zum Thema im Allgemeinen: Wenn ich höre dass hier jemand "selber schuld" sagt, dann geht mir der Hut hoch. Denn es ist schlichtweg Unsinn. In unserer heutigen Welt gehören Preisdifferenzierungen und Transparenz einfach dazu. Denn ein Spiel für 50 oder gar 60 Euro würde sich in Weißrussland eben sehr schlecht verkaufen. Als Beispiele kann ich auch (Re)importe von Autos oder Medikamenten nennen. Da sind auch locker 30 % drin. Und es ist schlicht und einfach mein Recht als Verbraucher auch im Ausland zu kaufen. Sollte EA legale Keys nur aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung sperren, dann ist das ein Skandal, der eigentlich den Verbraucherschutz auf den Plan rufen müsste. Freier Handel ist nunmal eines der Prinzipien unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal erlaeutern. Ich verstehe deine Belustigung naemlich nicht.


 

Hihi.......Sieh es mal so....seine "Belustigung" belustigt nun eben uns. 

Pisa läßt grüßen.


----------



## Rod86 (9. November 2011)

ea tappt auch von einem fettnäpfchen ins nächste. hooray zu noch mehr kundenvergraulung. 
ist ja sowas von schlimm das man im 21. jh auch in russland einkaufen kann, egal wo man wohnt. 
als nächstes sperrt microsoft dann die gold mitgliedschaften die anstelle für 60€ für 35€ erworben werden können. ist ja auch total ungerecht für die armen firmen.


----------



## Azezal (9. November 2011)

Mit 4 Visakarten; von jedem eine!


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Azezal schrieb:


> Mit 4 Visakarten; von jedem eine!


 

Und 4 verscheidenen ACC´s?? Komm schon..........


----------



## Datamind (9. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Und 4 verscheidenen ACC´s?? Komm schon..........


 
Wenn sie 4 Leute sind, sicherlich 4 Accounts... alles regulär oder?


----------



## rstaar (9. November 2011)

Azezal schrieb:


> Mit 4 Visakarten; von jedem eine!


 
Also ok, deine Kumpels und du vertrauen also deinem Freund auf Geschäftsreise in Polen jeweils die Kreditkarte an. Sehr fahrlässig, aber ist ja nicht meine Karte.
Nun weiter im Text: Dein Freund auf Geschäftsreise loggt sich also jeweils mit euren Zugangsdaten im Originstore ein (Client oder Web-Shop ist hierbei egal) und kauft euch mit euren Kreditkarten jeweils ein BF3. (Wie du vielleicht weisst, gibt es bei Origin noch keine Geschenkoption, und mehrere Spiele pro Account werden direkt abgewiesen, wie ich eben selbst ausprobiert habe.)

Das alles halte ich, auch wenn es sehr strange ist, noch für halbwegs nachvollziehbar. Aber eins nicht: Wer auf diese Art und Weise einkauft, bekommt keinen Key zugeschickt, sondern das Spiel wird dem Originaccount zugeordnet und beim einloggen ist es eben da.


----------



## ark47 (9. November 2011)

Habe jetzt eben bei origin nachgeschaut.

Mein Account  und das spiel ist noch aktiviert.

Es steht dort genau:

Battlefield 3 RUSSIA EXTENDED EDITION

gekauft für 29,90 Euro bei 
Gamekeys.biz - Your Number One Keystore

Ich werde mich vorsichtshalber beim Händler melden und nachfragen

Überlege auch, ob ich mich mit dem EA Support in Kontakt setzten soll, was die dazu sagen.

Ständig den Gedanken haben, das Spiel könnte morgen ja schon gesperrt sein, ist blöd.

Auf der anderen Seite denke ich, ich melde mich bei denen mit den besten Absichten und sperren mir dann das Spiel, hab sie ja darauf
aufmerksam gemacht.

Ich selbst spiele sehr wenig, BF3 hat mich aber gereizt, wurde ja massiv beworben.

Hab so bischen die Preise im Netzt verglichen und die shops, da bin ich ehrlich, hsabe da das beste Preisleistungsverhältniss dann genommen.
Gamekeys.biz  hat im Netzt gute Bewertungen.

Ich finde auch, das es nur menschlich ist, das man nach dem Preis schaut und es günstig haben will.
Und ich finde der Preis von 30 Euro lässt nicht dadrauf schliessen, das es sich um Hehlerware handeln könnte.

Ws gibt bei amazon auch LCD-Fernseher die sind 35-40% günstiger als beim saturn, da wird man auch nicht direkt stützig.

EA und BATTLEFIELD 3 kommen einfach nicht aus den Schlagzeilen zur Zeit, schade nur, das es negative sind.

__________---------
Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das wenn so ein nicht EU Key nicht erlaubt ist, dann soll der gar nicht zu aktivieren  sein oder
spätestens binnen 3 Tagen zumindest eine E-Mail seitens EA, wo sie das aufklären und man eine Chance hat, da was zu machen.

Aber so, wie es momentan läuft, weird man direkt als ein krimineller behandelt und gesperrt, ohne den Leuten was mitzuteilen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Wenn sie 4 Leute sind, sicherlich 4 Accounts... alles regulär oder?



rstaar hats beantwortet.Das meinte ich auch.



rstaar schrieb:


> Also ok, deine Kumpels und du vertrauen also deinem Freund auf Geschäftsreise in Polen jeweils die Kreditkarte an. Sehr fahrlässig, aber ist ja nicht meine Karte.
> Nun weiter im Text: Dein Freund auf Geschäftsreise loggt sich also jeweils mit euren Zugangsdaten im Originstore ein (Client oder Web-Shop ist hierbei egal) und kauft euch mit euren Kreditkarten jeweils ein BF3. (Wie du vielleicht weisst, gibt es bei Origin noch keine Geschenkoption, und mehrere Spiele pro Account werden direkt abgewiesen, wie ich eben selbst ausprobiert habe.)
> 
> Das alles halte ich, auch wenn es sehr strange ist, noch für halbwegs nachvollziehbar. Aber eins nicht: Wer auf diese Art und Weise einkauft, bekommt keinen Key zugeschickt, sondern das Spiel wird dem Originaccount zugeordnet und beim einloggen ist es eben da.


----------



## PostalDude83 (9. November 2011)

kein mitleid mit leuten die sich auf diese weise keys besorgen. pech und wayne


----------



## ulrich1303 (9. November 2011)

naja...nun ist ea endgültig für mich gestorben!!! okay...ist es seit origin eh schon


----------



## Peter23 (9. November 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> kein mitleid mit leuten die sich auf *diese weise* keys besorgen. pech und wayne


 
Was soll das heißen "Auf diese Weise".

Etwas legal im Ausland kaufen?


----------



## ulrich1303 (9. November 2011)

ach noch eine frage: ich spiele zur zeit wieder viel battlefield bad company 2 und ich finde es einfach hammer....ist bf3 sooo  viel besser, dass sich dafür wirklich 50 euro lohnen....ist es nicht ca. das selbe in grün???


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. November 2011)

STATEMENT: Derzeit sperrt EA Battlefield 3 Keys. Der Grund: Diese wurden illegal beschafft. Entweder wurden diese gestohlen oder mit illegalen Kreditkarten-Infos besorgt. Unser Händler ist offizieller EA-Partner. Deshalb können wir garantieren, dass die Keys nicht gesperrt werden.Gamekeys.biz allso der laden ist gut leute


----------



## endmaster (9. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und warum tust du es dann doch?


An dieser Stelle hat er, stilistisch übrigens sehr schön, eine Praeteritio angewendet um seiner Meinung Nachdruck zu verleihen und seine Intelligenz durch seine rhetorischen Fähigkeiten unter Beweiß zu stellen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (9. November 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> STATEMENT: Derzeit sperrt EA Battlefield 3 Keys. Der Grund: Diese wurden illegal beschafft. Entweder wurden diese gestohlen oder mit illegalen Kreditkarten-Infos besorgt. Unser Händler ist offizieller EA-Partner. Deshalb können wir garantieren, dass die Keys nicht gesperrt werden.Gamekeys.biz allso der laden ist gut leute


 Du meinst den Laden der schon mehrmals wegen Kreditkartenbetrugs angezeigt wurde, dessen links fast alle ins Leere führen, der Support teils nur auf Androhungen reagiert und RU keys als EU keys verkauft?Ja, der ist nur zu empfehlen


----------



## cryer (9. November 2011)

Naja, trotz solcher Maßnahmen ist Accpunt-gebundenes Spielen leider nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Es vereinfacht die Zensur, vereinfacht das Sperren und bringt dem Publisher mehr Kontrolle. Und der Kunde bezahlt dafür, dass er die Kontrolle über seinen Singleplayer nicht mehr hat 
Immerhin hat BF3 auch einen Multiplayer-Part, ansonsten wäre sowas doppelt ärgerlich


----------



## stawacz (9. November 2011)

ulrich1303 schrieb:


> ach noch eine frage: ich spiele zur zeit wieder viel battlefield bad company 2 und ich finde es einfach hammer....ist bf3 sooo  viel besser, dass sich dafür wirklich 50 euro lohnen....ist es nicht ca. das selbe in grün???


 naja also wenn du dir BC2 grad erst geholt hast,dann spiel das noch 1-2 monate,,,is ja nur weilBF3 raus is kein schlechtest spiel,ganz im, gegenteil,,denn in 1-2 monaten denk(hoff)ich sind die gröbsten bugs behoben,die im moment doch sehr arg nerven...


aber wenns läuft is es HAMMER 

ach und du bekommst es auch für 34,,als EU key,,,G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: Battlefield Series :: Battlefield 3 EA Origin Key


----------



## IEdgarI (9. November 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Naja, trotz solcher Maßnahmen ist Accpunt-gebundenes Spielen leider nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Es vereinfacht die Zensur, vereinfacht das Sperren und bringt dem Publisher mehr Kontrolle. Und der Kunde bezahlt dafür, dass er die Kontrolle über seinen Singleplayer nicht mehr hat
> Immerhin hat BF3 auch einen Multiplayer-Part, ansonsten wäre sowas doppelt ärgerlich


 
man kann den Singleplayer auch offline ohne Browser spielen.


----------



## McCool12345 (9. November 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Meine auch. Sehr komisch, hab mich schon gewundert.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema im Allgemeinen: Wenn ich höre dass hier jemand "selber schuld" sagt, dann geht mir der Hut hoch. Denn es ist schlichtweg Unsinn. In unserer heutigen Welt gehören Preisdifferenzierungen und Transparenz einfach dazu. Denn ein Spiel für 50 oder gar 60 Euro würde sich in Weißrussland eben sehr schlecht verkaufen. Als Beispiele kann ich auch (Re)importe von Autos oder Medikamenten nennen. Da sind auch locker 30 % drin. Und es ist schlicht und einfach mein Recht als Verbraucher auch im Ausland zu kaufen. Sollte EA legale Keys nur aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung sperren, dann ist das ein Skandal, der eigentlich den Verbraucherschutz auf den Plan rufen müsste. Freier Handel ist nunmal eines der Prinzipien unserer Gesellschaft.


 

Steht sicher in der Eula bzw AGBs drin die du ja akzeptiert hast (EA darf alles - Nutzer darf nix) ! Ist doch ne feine Sache, genau aus diesen Gründen regen sich die anderen über die Spyware bzw das Recht das sich EA herausnimmt den gesamten Computer zu durchsuchen und nicht anonymisiert zu speichern. Ich warte auf den Tag andem EA gehackt wird und die Daten nicht anonymisiert im Netz auftauchen ! Hinterher heißt es dann wieder: " Wir wurde Ausspioniert ???" und die leute sitzen dann mit dem Schaden ! 

EA AGBS sind SUPER. /Ironie aus

Allerdings bin ich gegen Keystores ! Keiner kann überprüfen woher die Keys stammen ob Generiert, ob Import aus Asien oder dem Osten oder mit gefälschten oder gestohlenen Kreditkarten. Für mich zählt das ich was in der Hand habe und für ein Spiel bin ich auch bereit den Preis dafür zu bezahlen sofern mir der Titel zusagt !

BF3 ist mit sicherheit wohl einer der Besten seines Fachs und mir tut es in der Seele weh mir das Spiel nicht geholt zu haben und Entwickler wie Dice den Rücken zu kehren, aber die Politik von EA hat auch bei mir die Grenzen erreicht ! 
Und wer jetzt mit der Begründung kommt Facebook ist schlimmer ! Dem geb ich unrecht, sie mögen zwar ebenfalls alles Speichern was ich mache, ABER ich entscheide was ich preisgebe und speichern lasse, bei Origin habe ich keinerlei Kontrolle über irgendwas (im normalfall ohne zu Tricksen) !

Von daher hilft nur der Boykott um Publisher mit Umsatzeinbußen abzustrafen, auch wenn das heißt ein gutes Game im Laden stehn zu lassen !


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. November 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Du meinst den Laden der schon mehrmals wegen Kreditkartenbetrugs angezeigt wurde, dessen links fast alle ins Leere führen, der Support teils nur auf Androhungen reagiert und RU keys als EU keys verkauft?Ja, der ist nur zu empfehlen


 

wo steht das den bitte ???das wer das erste was ich höre  allso nen kumpel kauft da nur und hatte noch nie probleme


----------



## endmaster (9. November 2011)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt merkwürdig, dass man viele Singleplayer-Spiele - unabhängig von BF3 - nur noch auf einem PC gleichzeitig spielen kann, weil sie mit irgendeinem "Dauerhaft-Online-Schutz" versehen sind, aber gleichzeitig die Preise relativ konstant bleiben. Ich hab garnicht das Problem des Wiederverkaufes, aber ich finds der Gamingkultur nicht unbedingt zuträglich, wenn ich das Ding nichtmal meinem Kumpel ausleihen kann oder mit meinem Bruder gleichzeitig zocken kann.
Nachdem sie den Lan-Modus überall entfernt hatten, folgte ein "Online-Aktivierungs-System" (Steam) und jetzt ein "Dauerhaft-Online-System".  Nun sind die Dinger nicht mehr account-gebunden, sondern müssen auch noch mit der Nationalität des Users übereinstimmen, und als nächstes muss man mit seinem elektronischem Personalausweiß vor jedem Start bestätigen, dass nur man selbst spielt und nicht der Bruder?
Ey aber wenigstens kriegen Frauen die Games dann aufgrund der Frauenquote günstiger, wir müssen ja schließlich auch weibliche Mitbürger in Führungspostitionen von Clans und der High-Score-Listen haben. 15% sind drin, gebt Gas Mädelz!!!!!!


----------



## faZe (9. November 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Du meinst den Laden der schon mehrmals wegen Kreditkartenbetrugs angezeigt wurde, dessen links fast alle ins Leere führen, der Support teils nur auf Androhungen reagiert und RU keys als EU keys verkauft?Ja, der ist nur zu empfehlen


Ist das so? Ich habe da bereits mehrfach gekauft. Macht auf mich einen ziemlich zuverlässigen Eindruck. Links, die ins Leere führen, sind mir nicht begegnet. Und auf beide Fragen, die ich kürzlich stellte, habe ich innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Antwort bei facebook erhalten.
gamekeys hat übrigens auch betont, dass es derweil nicht zu Sperrungen aufgrund von russischen Versionen mit EU Accounts kommt. Ob das stimmt, wird die Zeit zeigen 

Wenn ich, als Auszubildender, bei einem AAA Titel am Releasedate 20-30€ sparen kann, dann tu ich das. Selbst Schuld? Definitiv. Geschieht mir deshalb eine Spiel-/Accountsperre recht? Ich finde nicht. Denn wenn dies verboten ist, sollte EA es doch bitte von Anfang an unterbinden. Meine IP war schon bei Aktivierung deutsch..


----------



## Fiffi1984 (9. November 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> kein mitleid mit leuten die sich auf diese weise keys besorgen. pech und wayne



Und warum? Könntest du solche Aussagen auch mal näher begründen, oder gehts einfach nur darum irgendwas zu schreiben? Solange die Quelle und der Code legal sind ist es eben nicht "Wayne" (furchtbare Wortschöpfung).


----------



## Fiffi1984 (9. November 2011)

McCool12345 schrieb:


> Steht sicher in der Eula bzw AGBs drin die du ja akzeptiert hast (EA darf alles - Nutzer darf nix) !!



Wohl wahr.  Aber zum Glück gibt es ja einen Gesetzgeber, der uns vor widrigen Klauseln schützt. Gesetz>AGB. Da kann die AGB machen was sie will.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (9. November 2011)

Leute, ganz im Ernst: wie kann man nur so dämlich sein und sich nur einen Key kaufen? Ist es denn so schwer, mal kurz nachzudenken? Warum nicht in irgendeinem Onlinestore die ganz normale DVD erwerben? Am besten noch bei den "Großen" wie Amazon, Saturn oder Mediamarkt. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, geprellt zu werden gleich null. Echt mal, selbst Origin wäre mir zu riskant. Wenn ich 54 Euro bezahle, dann will ich gefälligst was in der Hand halten, dass ich zur Not auch mal gegen die Wand schmeißen kann, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Einen Key kaufen. Also wirklich!


----------



## Chris1q1q (9. November 2011)

die keys kosten aber nur zwischen 15-30 € wenn man die richtigen shops kennt...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Leute, ganz im Ernst: wie kann man nur so dämlich sein und sich nur einen Key kaufen? Ist es denn so schwer, mal kurz nachzudenken? Warum nicht in irgendeinem Onlinestore die ganz normale DVD erwerben? Am besten noch bei den "Großen" wie Amazon, Saturn oder Mediamarkt. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, geprellt zu werden gleich null. Echt mal, selbst Origin wäre mir zu riskant. Wenn ich 54 Euro bezahle, dann will ich gefälligst was in der Hand halten, dass ich zur Not auch mal gegen die Wand schmeißen kann, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Einen Key kaufen. Also wirklich!


 
Das gefällt mir. Sarkasmus wie er sein sollte: Ohne Smileys.


----------



## McCool12345 (10. November 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Wohl wahr.  Aber zum Glück gibt es ja einen Gesetzgeber, der uns vor widrigen Klauseln schützt. Gesetz>AGB. Da kann die AGB machen was sie will.


 

Mag sein, aber ich hab noch von niemanden gehört das er EA oder sonst wen verklagt hat weil sein Game gesperrt wurde, was bei nem Keystore gekauft wurde.

Da man keinerlei Beweise, also Physischen Datenträger mit Originalem Key vorweisen kann, ist es schwer nachzuweisen das EA das Spiel zu unrecht gebannt hat.

Was mich wundert ist das die keine Länderspezifischen Keys machen, die dann auch nur in den jeweiligen Ländern funktionieren, wäre die optimale Lösung gegen die Keystores. Denn über VPN Online zocken ist sowas von mist, weil man müsste für jedes Spiel erstmal schaun über welches Land man den Tunnel machen muss, weil man ja Asiatische und Ostblock Keys gemischt kauft und dann ergibt sich da immer noch das Problem mit den Latenzen beim spielen.

Die Spiele werden nicht ohne Grund so günstig (aus unserer Sicht) in den Ländern angeboten ! In Asien und in den Oststaaten ist das Lohneinkommen um ein vielfaches niedrigen als in der EU somit könnten die Leute sich die Spiele niemals zu den EU Preisen leisten. Damit aber auch die Kunden in den Ländern mit kleineren Einkommen die Möglichkeit haben die Spiele zu Spielen werden die Preise dem Einkommen angeglichen !

Jetzt ist es aus Vertreibersicht natürlich blöd das sich der EU Bürger über die Versionen hermacht die eigentlich nicht für den EU Markt bestimmt waren. Rechtlich also eine ziemlich priekere Lage, ob die Einfuhr von Importen und die Einbringung in den Europäischen Handel man solches als Legal bezeichnet werden kann ist fraglich !


----------



## Egersdorfer (10. November 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Leute, ganz im Ernst: wie kann man nur so dämlich sein und sich nur einen Key kaufen? Ist es denn so schwer, mal kurz nachzudenken? Warum nicht in irgendeinem Onlinestore die ganz normale DVD erwerben? Am besten noch bei den "Großen" wie Amazon, Saturn oder Mediamarkt. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, geprellt zu werden gleich null. Echt mal, selbst Origin wäre mir zu riskant. Wenn ich 54 Euro bezahle, dann will ich gefälligst was in der Hand halten, dass ich zur Not auch mal gegen die Wand schmeißen kann, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Einen Key kaufen. Also wirklich!


 
Die Industrie wünscht sich sicherlich mehr Lemminge, die ohne nachzudenken jeden erfundenen Preis zahlen, nur weil der Publisher seine dritte Insel kaufen möchte und die Autos der Topmanager vergoldet werden müssen.

Und wer mehr als 30 € für ein neues Spiel bezahlt, dessen geistige Gesundheit (oder Intelligenz) möchte ich jetzt nicht beurteilen müssen..
Wie bei jedem Service bestimmt Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis. Gerade bei Steam ist es üblich (und klappt sehr gut) Keys in Online-Shops zu kaufen. 
Gerade da die meisten Spieleverpackungen ein Witz sind, kein (als solches zu bezeichnendes) Handbuch enthalten und auch sonst eher unansehnlich sind, gibt es keinen Grund die Verpackung extra zu zahlen. Gerade bei Steam installiere ich seltenst von DVDs, das ist übers Internet fast ebenso schnell. Gerade wenn man gemeinsam aus England Spiele importiert, muss man auch keine DVDs verschicken. Sehr praktisch.


Zum Thema: ich finde es schon sehr frech von EA, künstlich die Preise aufzublasen. Aber langsam wundert mich nichts mehr. Die Versuchen einfach mit Klauen und Zähnen wieder auf ihren alten Platz 1 der am meisten gehassten Publisher zu gelangen.


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Leute, ganz im Ernst: wie kann man nur so dämlich sein und sich nur einen Key kaufen? Ist es denn so schwer, mal kurz nachzudenken? Warum nicht in irgendeinem Onlinestore die ganz normale DVD erwerben? Am besten noch bei den "Großen" wie Amazon, Saturn oder Mediamarkt. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, geprellt zu werden gleich null. Echt mal, selbst Origin wäre mir zu riskant. Wenn ich 54 Euro bezahle, dann will ich gefälligst was in der Hand halten, dass ich zur Not auch mal gegen die Wand schmeißen kann, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Einen Key kaufen. Also wirklich!


 

für das geld besorg ich dir von so ziemlich jedem spiel 2 exemplare,nur halt als key.und welchen vorteil hab ich nochmal durch den kauf einer DVD?mitlerweile sind ja nicht mal mehr anleitungen enthalten.die darf man sich dann online irgendwo anschaun -.- .

so lang ich ordentlich geld spaaren kann tu ich das auch,,ist mein gutes recht.

zu mal sich das auch läppert,wenn man so hochrechnet,was 2011 schon alles an blockbustern kam....ich hab in diesem jahr vieleicht 130 euro ausgegeben,für 5 toptitel


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

McCool12345 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber ich hab noch von niemanden gehört das er EA oder sonst wen verklagt hat weil sein Game gesperrt wurde, was bei nem Keystore gekauft wurde.
> 
> Da man keinerlei Beweise, also Physischen Datenträger mit Originalem Key vorweisen kann, ist es schwer nachzuweisen das EA das Spiel zu unrecht gebannt hat.
> 
> ...



naja also das wird in zukunft noch viel besser für uns verbraucher.eine ähnliche diskusion gibts ja gerade um die pay-tv abbos.ob es zulässig is sich um EU umland ein viel günstigeres pay-tv abbo zuzulegen.da hatte wohl so ne kneipenbesitzerin geklagt...und wenn das durchkommt,,bundesliga ich komme...


ok nu zurück zum thema^^


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

McCool12345 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es aus Vertreibersicht natürlich blöd das sich der EU Bürger über die Versionen hermacht die eigentlich nicht für den EU Markt bestimmt waren. Rechtlich also eine ziemlich priekere Lage, ob die Einfuhr von Importen und die Einbringung in den Europäischen Handel man solches als Legal bezeichnet werden kann ist fraglich !


 

Was bitte ist daran prekär? Das ist höchstens füe die GuV von EA prekär. Dass es von deren Seite nicht für und hier gedacht ist heißt noch lange nicht dass wir es nicht kaufen dürfen. VW kann dir ja auch nicht verbieten ein Auto zu reimportieren.


----------



## trayn (10. November 2011)

Oh man diese ganzen EA scheiß kotzt mich schon lange an :/
EA sollte endlich abgeschafft werden!


----------



## harndrang (10. November 2011)

Ich glaube nicht dass dieses Verhalten vor Gericht durch kommt. Ich denke das EA nicht das Recht hat einen Reimport oder einen Gebrauchtkauf zu verbieten, auch wenn die das gerne möchten oder in ihre EULA schreiben


----------



## ark47 (10. November 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> wo steht das den bitte ???das wer das erste was ich höre  allso nen kumpel kauft da nur und hatte noch nie probleme


 
Das würde ich auch gerne wissen!

http://www.g2play.net/store/Battlefield-3-EA-Download-Manager.html

Unter diesem Link ist BF3 für 33.99 Euro zu bekommen.
Muß man da jetzt den Verdacht haben, das es sich um illegale keys handelt, weil der Preis günstig ist??

So einfach ist das also alles nicht zu beantworten?

Und wenn jemand sich für den regulären Preis von ca. 50 Euro einen Key kauft, weil er irgendwo auf dem Land wohnt und der nächste Laden 30 km entfernt ist und er deshalb online den key kauft und dann wird dieser auch gesperrt, ohne Gründe zu nennen- was ist dann?


----------



## ark47 (10. November 2011)

faZe schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich habe da bereits mehrfach gekauft. Macht auf mich einen ziemlich zuverlässigen Eindruck. Links, die ins Leere führen, sind mir nicht begegnet. Und auf beide Fragen, die ich kürzlich stellte, habe ich innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Antwort bei facebook erhalten.
> gamekeys hat übrigens auch betont, dass es derweil nicht zu Sperrungen aufgrund von russischen Versionen mit EU Accounts kommt. Ob das stimmt, wird die Zeit zeigen
> 
> Wenn ich, als Auszubildender, bei einem AAA Titel am Releasedate 20-30€ sparen kann, dann tu ich das. Selbst Schuld? Definitiv. Geschieht mir deshalb eine Spiel-/Accountsperre recht? Ich finde nicht. Denn wenn dies verboten ist, sollte EA es doch bitte von Anfang an unterbinden. Meine IP war schon bei Aktivierung deutsch..


 
Genau das meine ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Entweder oder.
Entweder bei Aktivierung ausschliessen mit Verweis darauf oder belassen.
Mir zwingt sich der Verdacht, das hier doppelt abkassiert werden will.
Nach dem Motto:
Ach der jenige, der es schon 2 Wochen spielt, der will es nicht mehr missen und wird halt auch ein 2x aml bezahlen.

Da  geht EA einfach zu brutal und zu schnell an die Sache heran, ohne es gründlich zu überprüfen.

P.S. Wer hat denn schon vorher mal was bei Gamekeys.biz bestellt und wie sind/waren eure Erfahrungen mit diesem shop?


----------



## ark47 (10. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja also das wird in zukunft noch viel besser für uns verbraucher.eine ähnliche diskusion gibts ja gerade um die pay-tv abbos.ob es zulässig is sich um EU umland ein viel günstigeres pay-tv abbo zuzulegen.da hatte wohl so ne kneipenbesitzerin geklagt...und wenn das durchkommt,,bundesliga ich komme...
> 
> 
> ok nu zurück zum thema^^


 
Das ist ja schon entschieden, die Klägerin hat Recht bekommen.
Daraufhin werden jetzt die ganzen EU-Lizenzrechte neu bearbeitet, also nicht nur Fussbal , sondern auch Filme.

Das mit dem Reimport-Auto ist ein gutes Beispiel, genauso mit dem Medikamenten- ja da verlangt sogar die Krankenkasse von den Apotheken ein Reimport zu nehm,en, weil es günstiger ist.

In Deutschland muss man halt für sehr, sehr viele Dinge immer mehr bezahlen.
Als Beispiel ist eine Lewis Jeans in anderen  Ländern viel günstiger, music cds- oder bestes Beispiel Aspirin, ist in Deutschland im Vergleich zu usa total überteuert.


Edit:
Auf der Homepage von Gamekeys.biz (im eigenen Forum) wird garantiert, das alle Keys legal vom Großhändler stammen und geben dafür 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## phifi (10. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> für das geld besorg ich dir von so ziemlich jedem spiel 2 exemplare,nur halt als key.und welchen vorteil hab ich nochmal durch den kauf einer DVD?mitlerweile sind ja nicht mal mehr anleitungen enthalten.die darf man sich dann online irgendwo anschaun -.- .
> 
> so lang ich ordentlich geld spaaren kann tu ich das auch,,ist mein gutes recht.
> 
> zu mal sich das auch läppert,wenn man so hochrechnet,was 2011 schon alles an blockbustern kam....ich hab in diesem jahr vieleicht 130 euro ausgegeben,für 5 toptitel



was du davon hast? du hast genau das problem nicht, welches jetzt viele User haben. so einfach ist das. ja, es ist dein gutes recht geld zu sparen/sparen zu wollen, aber du darfst dich nachher nicht über probleme wie jetzt aufregen.
du scheinst mir ein typischer anhänger der "geiz ist geil" gemeinde zu sein. wie du siehst, ist geiz eben doch nicht so geil...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. November 2011)

phifi schrieb:


> was du davon hast? du hast genau das problem nicht, welches jetzt viele User haben. so einfach ist das. ja, es ist dein gutes recht geld zu sparen/sparen zu wollen, aber du darfst dich nachher nicht über probleme wie jetzt aufregen.
> du scheinst mir ein typischer anhänger der "geiz ist geil" gemeinde zu sein. wie du siehst, ist geiz eben doch nicht so geil...


 

So einfach ist die Sache nicht. Er darf sich sehr wohl aufregen, sofern er einen Key aus legaler Quelle erworben hat. Denn dann hat er einfach nur einen Import gekauft, ein ganz legales Produkt, nur eben aus dem Ausland. Ich ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass du das nicht verurteilen willst, oder?

Und was Geld sparen mit "Geiz ist geil" zu tun haben soll, das müsstest du mir bitte nochmal genauer erklären. Verhandelst du nicht mit dem Autohändler? Versuchst du nicht im Möbelhaus noch die passenden Kissen zum Sofa so dazu zu bekommen? Das sind völlig legitime Dinge. Konzerne wie EA verdienen genug, da muss man kein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man versucht, deren Produkte möglichst billig zu kaufen.

Im Bereich von LEbensmitteln oder Kleidung (Stichwort Kinderarbeit) verurteile ich die Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität auch. Aber bei Konzernen a lá EA, Apple, Sony oder Microsoft ist das einfach nur legitim. Der Preis ist eben da, wo sich Angebot und Nachfrage treffen.


----------



## Flamewalker (11. November 2011)

Ich frage mich wirklich, ob EA das darf. Steht das überhaupt in der EULA oder in den AGB? Ich weiß es nicht, aber wenn nicht, dann darf man dafür nicht bestraft werden. "nulla poena sini lege - keine strafe ohne gesetz".


----------



## Paul1980 (3. Februar 2012)

Ist jemandem hier schon mal in den Sinn gekommen das die ganzen Hackbenutzer ihre ganzen Keys eben aus diesen dubiösen Onlineshops beziehen?
Damit versucht EA nur dem ganzen Cheaten einen weiteren Riegel vorzuschieben.
Natürlich wollen Leute Geld sparen, und fallen dabei leider in diese "Schublade".


----------



## stawacz (3. Februar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> ganz genauso ist es. kauft deshalb lieber bei amazon, müller, gamstop... und nicht bei dubiosen ausländischen anbietern.


 
es gibt so viele seriöse key shops,,ich bin doch nich so blöde und zahl 40-50 euro für n spiel bei amazon&co...das ein key (von einem neu erschienen spiel) der jetzt vieleicht12-13 euro kostet,nich ganz koscher sein kann,sollte mir der gesunde menschenverstand schon sagen...

aber es gibt viele shops die seit jahren existieren ohne probleme zu machen,,da kostet dann ein key um die 20-25 euro,und is dafür aber sicher,,man bekommt ein richtig abfotografiertes foto von der spielepackung mit dem key,,,kein keygen oder sonst was


hatte bisher nie probleme


----------

